# Lotro und wie nach Jahren der Spaß verlorengeht



## Pyrodimi (23. November 2010)

Vorweg, ich will hier nicht groß rumheulen, allerdings macht mir der momentane Zustand gerade in den Anfangsgebieten und Schatten von Angmar doch große Sorgen.
Ich spiele nun HdRO seid relaise mehr oder weniger regelmässig, aber immer gerne. Es ist sozusagen mein Lieblingsmmo. Nicht weil es darum geht in einen Spiel "was zu erreichen" wie man es im 3Buchstabenkirmesmmo immer wieder hört, nicht weil ich abends mir in Bree oder in der 21. die virtuellen verepixxten Eier schaukeln kann.
Nein..die Atmosphäre und vorallem die Community machen HdRO zu dem was es liebenswert und zu dem (in meinen Augen zumindest) besten MMO aufn Markt macht.

Nun gut. Bis jetzt zumindest.
Ich gurke nun seid release auf Morthond rum, spiele einen Hobbit nach dem anderen, und konnte mich nie beklagen über störende oder negativ auffallende Mitspieler. Hier und da gabs zwar mal n schwarzes Schaf, aber das war wenns hochkommt alle paar Wochen mal einer.
Nun ich hab die Umstellung zum f2p genutzt und habe mal einen meiner Twinks wieder entstaubt in der Hoffnung angenehm leveln zu können und immer gleich Leute für Instanzen und Gruppenquests zu finden. Und da gings schon los.
Erlebniss Nr.1: Man läuft ein bisschen im Breeland rum, ahnt nichts böses und erledigt Aufgaben für die hiesige Bevölkerung als einen ganz unverhofft ein Char Namens "Gehirntot" übern Weg läuft während im selben Moment ein "Deathknigh" und "Bloodyshot" im Beratung ihre sehr nach Mittelerde klingenden Namen präsendieren, und dort in guter /2 und Brachlandchatmanier nur geistigen Dünpfiff von sich geben. 
Gut lässt sich ja noch verkraften, hatte ja den ganzen Tag scho genug Ticktes wegen "Wurstbrot" "Hobbtidildo" und co gechrieben da kommts ja auf die 3 Namen auch nicht mehr an.

An diesen Punkt sei erwähnt das meine Lust weiter in Mittelerde zu verweilen schon ins bröckeln begann, weil doch gerade die Atmosphäre für mich viel ausmacht und diese bereits massiv gestört war.

Aber was ein echter Hobbit ist, der lässt sich nicht so leicht aus der Ruhe bringen. Und so zog ich weiter durchs Lande, mit einen leichten "facepalmschmunzeln" im Gesicht, aufgrund so mancher seltsamen Frage im Beratungschannel die mit einen einfachen Lesen des tooltips oder der Questbeschreibung beantwortet wäre. Aber als netter alteingesessener Spieler gibt man natürlich auch da gerne eine Antwort mit den Hinweis das auch ein bisschen Lesen bilden würde. Nun.so geschah es auch dann, und das wundert mich nachdem ich auch gewisses 3Buchstabenmmo kenne auch nicht, das ich einen wisper zurückbekamm mit folgender Aussage: "Hey alda, deine mudda liest..ich zock doch kein MMO um zu lesen, ich will hier was erreichen und nicht studieren"
In diesen Moment überkamm mich zum ersten mal seid HdRO relaise das Gefühl das die Anziehungskraft meines Schreibtisches so massiv zunahm das ich jeden Moment meine Stirn in der laminierten Pressspannplatte versenken müsste.

Aber ich war wie immer ganz Hobbit, rauchte eine Handvoll vom guten Südländer, trank n Verlassensbacher ( Hier sei erwähnt das es kein Wunder ist das die Einsamen Lande so einsam sind bei sonem Bier) und widmete mich wieder meinen Handwerk. Nun ich sollte einen bösen großen Troll einen besuch abstanden und mit meiner Laute ein paar weniger schöne Noten vorspielen auf das ihm das Hirn zerplatze...
Auf den Weg durch die Trollsippe zu meinen Ziel erspähte ich auch einen anderen Helden der freien Völker der sich gerade bemühte einen Unschuldigen durch Massen von Trollen zu eskortieren und so griff ich ihm hilfreich unter die Arme, auf das er seine Aufgabe erfühlen konnte. Es wundert wohl nicht das man dafür nichtmal wie sonst üblich ein kleines "Danke" erhielt, oder?
Ich lief also weiter und hatte gerade mein Opfer auf den Boden geschickt als mein shweigsamer "Freund" von vorhin ebenfalls auftauchte und den Boss sofort beim respawn attackierte, leider erschienen auch zum selben Zeitpunkt die umstehenden Trolle wieder, und als hilfsbereiter Barde eilte ich natürlich sofort los um ihm die 4 Trolle die gerade auf ihn loswollten zu beschäftigen. Nun er schickte natürlich den Boss auf die Bretter, und statt mir zu helfen die Trolle die ich ihm vom Hals genommen habe zu töte, sah er mir beim sterben zu und lief dann weg....
Hier genau an dieser Stelle, bekamm ich wohl den ersten Wutausbruch seid ich HdRO spiele...

Nun der ein oder andre mag sagen es sind nicht alle so, und dem Stimme ich natürlich zu, allerdings sind mir die letzten Tage doch viele Spieler aufgefallen deren Horizont ein Kreis mit dem Radius 0 darstellt...
Sei es das Spieler hinzukommen wenn man einen Questmob schlägt, dämmlich daneben stehen und hoffen das man stirbt um sie selber einheimsen zu können, sei es ungefragter ninjainvite für irgendwelche Quests oder Instanzen oder sonstiges...
Zurzeit wünschte ich mir das uns LTAlern oder VIPs ein Button spendiert wird mit dem wir alles was f2p oder premium ist einfach aus der Welt ausblenden können...

Auf jedenfall ist doch mein Spielerlebniss seid dem F2P sehr getrübt, und genau der Grund warum ich eigentlich gerne HdRO spiele, wird zurzeit gerade..naja...
Meine Hoffnung ist das sich das mit 7.12. wieder ändert.
Den Leuten die jetzt f2p angefangen haben und bleiben wollen, lege ich eins ans Herz:
Wir in HdRO stehen nicht auf "Ich bin imba weil habn Guide gelesen" Typen. Wir schätzen eine familiäre Hilfsbereite und aufgeschlossene sowie geduldige Atmosphäre auf unseren Servern.
Wir können wenigstens behaupten das auf unsren Realms wohl die Atmosphäre untereinander herrscht die man in andren Spielen nichtmal in Kameradschaftlichen Gilden findet - Und wir wünschen uns das es so bleibt, DANKE


----------



## Vetaro (23. November 2010)

TL;DR - Besonders Langzeituser wie du sollten doch wissen, dass diese Threads an sich keinen Inhalt fördern. Ab jetzt kommen nur noch leute, die die ewig selben Argumente bringen, die schon im jahr 2007 identisch formuliert worden wären, und irgendwann gibt es persönliche anmachen, und es gibt kein Ergebnis.

Achja, und natürlich fühlt sich niemand angesprochen.


----------



## schneemaus (23. November 2010)

Ich kann dir da teilweise wirklich zustimmen. Bin zwar selbst "nur" Premiumspieler, aber ich merk das im Moment auch oft genug, dass ich sterben gelassen werde bei Questmobs, obwohl ich demjenigen zwei Minuten vorher bei anderen geholfen habe. Ich geh auch schwer davon aus, dass sich das zum 7.12. ändert. Ich hab bis vor ein paar Wochen noch regelmäßig WoW gezockt und einige Stimmen gehört "Oh HdRO ist jetzt F2P, WoW macht eh kein Spaß mehr, zock ich das bis Cata." 

Seit ich Mittelerde vor einigen Monaten das erste Mal betreten hab, bin ich immer wieder angenehm von der Community überrascht. Ich persönlich hatte anfangs sogar Hemmungen, im Beratungschannel eine Anfängerfrage zu stellen - 3 Jahre WoW, mehr brauch ich dazu glaub ich nicht zu sagen. Wo im einen Spiel alles nur auf schnell leveln und ihre eigenen Vorteile aus ist, gibt es im anderen Spiel wirklich noch Hilfe und Zusammenhalt. Ich hab letztens einen Gefährten für eine Aufgabe gesucht, die für meine Bardin alleine zu schwer war. Ruckzuck hatte ich einen Mitstreiter, der mich danach noch rund anderthalb Stunden beim Questen begleitet hat. So etwas findet man in WoW extremst selten und mit Sicherheit nur in einer netten Gilde, schon gar nicht per Zufall.


----------



## RedShirt (23. November 2010)

Mal eine ganz simple Frage:

Was erwartet ihr genau, wenn die Eintrittsschwelle bei "lau" liegt, welche Leute da kommen   
Ich denke, das sortiert sich wieder aus, sobald der Paycontent erreicht ist - oder bleibt hängen.
Mehr User = mehr Umsatz im dümmsten Fall für den Betreiber.

Nur der gebildete Rollenspieleranteil der Bevölkerung? Ich glaube nicht, Jim.

PS: Orthographie mag ja nicht unbedingt jedermanns Stärke sein, aber als Rollenspieler sollte man drauf achten... von einem Pen+Paper-Spieler sei Dir das ans Herz gelegt, lieber TE.


----------



## Meneldur (23. November 2010)

Manche Leute können auch übertreiben.
Als ob sowas nicht auch vor F2P passiert ist.
Da gabs ebenfalls genug Typen, die einem den Boss wegschnappen, nicht helfen oder danken.

Anscheinend brauchen manche Leute dieses Feindbild F2P Spieler.
Vielleicht solltest du mal im Hinterkopf behalten, dass du mit den
Premium-Spielern auch früher schon zusammen gespielt hast.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (23. November 2010)

Tja, manchmal wünscht man sich eben einen eigenen VIP Server. 

Aber das vergeht. Wer sich immer auffällig verhält, verschwindet irgendwann. Sei es durch den Namen oder dem Benehmen, dass schnell gemeldet wird. Dass einzelne auch in den nächsten Gebieten etwas auffallen, kommt vor.


----------



## Tarkion (23. November 2010)

Naja, ich hab am Anfang gedacht das dies ein Jammerthread wird wie man ja nun genug im offiziellen Forum findet. Aber ich sehe das du schon sehr genau darauf geachtet hast was du schreibst. Ich kann eigentlich nur an deine Geduld und an deine Toleranz, für die Zeit die es wohl noch dauert, bis die "Lol´er" aussortiert sind. Denn sie werden sehr schnell merken das ihnen diese Art, auch auf einem nicht RP Server wie Morthond, nicht weiterhilft. 

Vorfälle mit Mobs vor der Nase wegschnappen und sterben lassen habe ich aber auch schon vor f2p erlebt.


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. November 2010)

Klar gabs solche Vorfälle auch früher, ich hab ja auch geschrieben das einen auch vor dem f2p oft so schwarze Schafe übern Weg gelaufen sind. Jedoch war die Anzahl und die Vorkomnisse verschwindent gering...wenn ich mal alle 2 Wochen mal auf sonen Spieler getroffen bin, war das schon viel.
Ich frage mich nur was solche Leute bewegt die Atmosphäre in Lotro bewusst und gewollt zu stören?

Lotro ist nunmal nicht gerade DAS Spiel wo man so Erfolg hat..eher im Gegenteil..da Equipproller, MöchtegernroXXors und "iam Mighty *setze Bossname hier ein*Killers sowieso nur müde belächelt werden.
Es ist nunmal kein Spiel wo man sich repräsendieren kann mit: Ich hab hier was erreicht
Was treibt den durchschnittspsychopathen also eigentlich dazu Herr der Ringe zu spielen? Ob jetzt kostenlos oder nicht...aber die fahren doch meist schon beim einloggen gegen die Wand...
Ich hab nichts gegen f2p Spieler, bewahre, ich hab selbst meine Banksippe reaktiviert um neuen Spielern die möglichkeit zu geben in Mittelerde Fuß zu fassen. Nur wenn ich dann sehe das mich ein
"Xerxess" oder "Facemeltor" so anschreibt: i suh gild, sol hilfbreit sien und ih bruch rustung zu leveln ud sied eh raidgilde..*kotzkrämpfe* (man bemerke hier das sie im kompletten Satz nur LEVELN und RAIDGILDE richtig ausschreiben können..)

Das schlimme ist das man im Moment nichtmal sagen kann das das eine Ausnahme darstellt, weils traurigerweise die Regel ist 
Eigentlich sollte man annehmen das gerade Morthond von solchen Spezialisten verschont bleibt weils ja auch neue Server gibt die ganz oben stehen in der Auswahl....
Naja satz mit x ..war wohl nix

Ich finde das dies doch der Atmosphäre und den sonst angenehmen Miteinader einen schweren Schlag versetzt..aber was will man tun? Soll man alle Channels ausblenden und so die vernünftigen f2p und Premiumspieler mitbestrafen? Kann ja auch keine Lösung sein.

Ist es den so schwer sich ein wenig in ein vorhandenes soziales Gefüge einzugliedern? Ist es so schwer sich bevor man das Spiel spielt und einen Char erstellt, sich zumindest ein wenig zu informieren?
Muss man immer und überall mit roher Gewalt und mit voller Absicht andere Mitmenschen und Mitspieler mit voller Absicht stören?
Reicht es nicht das sie aus WoW ein Spiel gemacht haben wo nur noch assozialität und Egoismus was wert sind? Müssen sie jetzt wie die biblischen Heuschrecken über die nächste Community herfallen?
Ich meine mir war zwar bewusst was für clientel mit der f2p umtellung kommen würde...aber sowas hät ich nichtmal erträumt...


----------



## Kobold (23. November 2010)

Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen. Die ganzen F2P-Spieler werden eh nicht über eine gewisse Grenze hinaus kommen, da sie doch früher oder später ein paar "Turbienchen" kaufen müssen. Und die, welche dies tun, sind auch ehr die Spieler, welche sich nicht so dümmlich verhalten.

Lass die "Kids"*, welche sich nicht benehmen können einfach verrecken. Keine Hilfe und keine Akzeptanz in der Sippe. Früher oder später wird denen schon die Lust vergehen, da sie eben allein NICHT IMBA-Leveln können und nichts erreichen, was sich lohnen würde.
So trocknet man den Sumpf aus. Früher oder später.

Zu der Namesproblematik hatte ich hier ja schon einen ganzen Tread geschrieben. Das kann man mit einem schnellen Druck auf die Taste "F7" erledigen. Auf Belegear sind die Dumm-Namen inzwischen extrem selten geworden. Dank der funktionierenden Community 


* "Kids" symbolisiert die geistig unreifen Spieler, welche unabhängig vom realen Alter im Kopf noch weit hinter dem intellektuellen Normalniveau hängen.

Btw: Es heisst "Release" wenn etwas veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. November 2010)

Danke  Mein englisch ist auch scho 15 Jahre her


----------



## Kovacs (23. November 2010)

naja auf Bele ist es noch etwas entspannter. Allerdings habe ich auch dort viele Namenstickets schreiben müssen, die meisten waren allerdings auch fast sofort verschwunden.

Nun hatte ich mit meiner Frau am Sonntag spontan jeweils einen komplett neuen Twink erstellt und wir erleben auch viele Geschichten, die einen nur den Kopf schütteln lässt.

An mehreren Stellen im Startgebiet der Elben / Zwerge, insb. dort wo ein "Endgegner" einer Questreihe wartete (idR Signatur) spielen sich unglaubliche Szenen ab:

nur 2 Beispiele:

- Quest aus Gondamon (Rache über irgendwas). Am Fort angekommen nehmen wir uns die 2 Wachen am Eingang vor. Plötzlich schießt ein anderer Char an uns vorbei, sofort zum Questmob (wie gesagt Signatur). Natürlich stirbt der andere. Wir räumen weiter das Fort, stehen vor dem Questmob .... wieder selber Spieler, rennt an uns vorbei und stürzt sich in den Kampf ... und stirbt. Vorher haben wir ihm zugewinkt, begrüßt, im Channel gefragt ob er auch den Questmob machen will ... keine Reaktion

- Arthurs Lager, der Endräuber. Wir kämpfen uns vor bis zum Tor ... wieder ein anderer Spieler, wir grüßen, will ihn gerade fragen ob wir ihn einladen sollen ... zack an uns vorbei, springt in den Questmob .... und stirbt

Diese Szenen haben sich an fast allen Ecken so abgespielt. Und an dieser Stelle mal an die neuen:

es ist nicht WoW! Ihr könnt hier NICHT 10 mobs pullen und mit vollem Leben rausgehen. Jeder macht gerne eine Gruppe für einen mob, wenn sich die Leute da stapeln. Mit diesem egotrip werdet ihr nicht weit kommen und warscheinlich noch beim halben Server auf ignore sein.

Ich helfe jedem, auch wenn er selbstverschuldet in eine mißliche Lage kommt. Aber so ein Verhalten wird nicht toleriert und wir betrachten euch gerne beim sterben. Redet mit den Leuten! Schnell Gruppe machen oder warten (respawn ist eh sehr schnell).


----------



## Telkir (23. November 2010)

Da ich mich an dieser Im-Kreis-drehen-Diskussion nicht beteiligen möchte, empfehle ich lediglich die Lektüre des folgenden Werkes von Norbert Elias: The established and the outsiders.


----------



## Kovacs (23. November 2010)

gute Idee, ziehen wir uns aus den Diskussionen hier zurück.


----------



## schneemaus (23. November 2010)

10 Beiträge, um Links posten zu dürfen, sind doch mittlerweile Pflicht 

Was dieses Gruppe bilden zum Questmob killen angeht - Das ist mir komischerweise auf dem Betaserver (mein Vater hat nen Key bekommen und ich hab ab und an mal gespielt) positiv aufgefallen - Allerdings nicht bei deutschen Spielern. Ich war mehrmals mit englischen Spielern in einer Gruppe, hab mich gut unterhalten, auch über das Spiel hinaus, und noch eine Weile weitergequestet. Entweder waren es besonders nette englische Spieler oder dieses egozentrische Verhalten der Spieler ist ein hauptsächlich deutsches Problem.

Also ich persönlich bleibe allein schon wegen der Community bei HdRO. Mal schauen, ob ich WoW mit Cata wieder anfange, aber ich war sowieso nie der Typ fürs schnelle Leveln, Raiden gehen und Äpixxe abreifen. Für meine Priesterin hab ich 14 Monate oder so gebraucht, bis ich sie auf 80 geprügelt hatte, weil ich mir lieber die Welt angesehen hab, entdeckt hab, mir ein Reittier erarbeitet habe oder Ähnliches. Wenn ich dann Spieler sehe, die auf dem Maximallevel nicht mal alle Flugpunkte haben, kann ich nur die Stirn runzeln - Denn auch Azeroth hat wirklich schöne Flecken zu bieten und die Atmosphäre könnte durchaus schön sein, würde man nicht alle paar Minuten einem Egotrip-Spieler namens "Déàthkîllá" oder ähnlichen Namen begegnen. Und JA, ich persönlich denke, dass viele dieser Spieler nun zu HdRO gewechselt sind. Als ich mal jemandem eine Frage aus dem Beratungschannel per Whisper beantwortet habe und gefragt hab, ob ich sonst noch irgendwie helfen kann, bekam ich die Antwort "Das bin ich ja gar nicht gewöhnt aus WoW." Gute zwei Stunden später fragte mich der Spieler (ich spiel auf Bele): "Ähm... Wird hier wirklich noch RP betrieben?" "Ja? Dies ist der RP-Server." "Also bei WoW unterscheiden sich die Server doch gar nicht von normalen PvE-Servern..." Da hat mein Kopf fast die Tischkante kritisch getroffen. Ich denke, das ist auch ein Problem auf Bele - Da die Spieler das nicht kennen, ist der RP-Server ein ganz normaler Server wie jeder andere auch.


----------



## Tarkion (24. November 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> - Quest aus Gondamon (Rache über irgendwas). Am Fort angekommen nehmen wir uns die 2 Wachen am Eingang vor. Plötzlich schießt ein anderer Char an uns vorbei, sofort zum Questmob (wie gesagt Signatur). Natürlich stirbt der andere. Wir räumen weiter das Fort, stehen vor dem Questmob .... wieder selber Spieler, rennt an uns vorbei und stürzt sich in den Kampf ... und stirbt. Vorher haben wir ihm zugewinkt, begrüßt, im Channel gefragt ob er auch den Questmob machen will ... keine Reaktion
> 
> - Arthurs Lager, der Endräuber. Wir kämpfen uns vor bis zum Tor ... wieder ein anderer Spieler, wir grüßen, will ihn gerade fragen ob wir ihn einladen sollen ... zack an uns vorbei, springt in den Questmob .... und stirbt



Da ich in unserer Sippe oft die Neulinge unter meine Fittiche nehme muss ich dir sagen: Das sind typische Anfängerfehler. Manchmal möchte ich verzweifeln weil viele einfach nicht mit den Chatsystem zurechtkommen oder besser gesagt überfordert sind. Ich würde einfach mal davon ausgehen das viele der neuen Spieler einfach noch nie ein MMORPG gespielt haben und ganz ehrlich gesagt ist LOTRO am Anfang nicht leicht zu verstehen. Das erklärt auch das sie einfach nicht verstehen was z.B. RP-Server bedeutet und wie man sich auf einem solchen zu verhalten hat. 

Da hilft nur viel Geduld und Hilfe, wie bei Kindern.^^

@Telkir: Uh heavy Stuff, aber ich gebe dir Recht, dass dürfte das Problem sein. Wundert mich aber das hier noch einer von euch mitliest.


----------



## rebelknight (24. November 2010)

ich reg mch über namen usw. nicht auf. das ist nur ne phase und legt sich irgendwann wieder.
die meisten von denen haben doch eh nicht vor länger in mittelerde zu verweilen. vielleicht legt sich ein teil sogar heute schon


----------



## Treebeard (24. November 2010)

Pyrodimi ich kann dich gut verstehen, aber im Moment hilft einfach nur die Ruhe zu bewahren. In 1-2 Monaten sieht die Welt schon wieder anders aus, dann dürfte ein Großteil der Kiddies auch wieder weg sein. Am 7. kommt ja Cata, dann sind die ganzen gelangweilten WoW-Kiddies, auch schon mal wieder weg.


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. November 2010)

Jaaa, da sagst du was...das Schicksal Mittelerdes..wir müssen bringen das eine Spiel das sie alle verblödet in die Feuer des Schicksalsberges..aber am 7.12. um Punkt Mitternacht.
Die Zukunft der freien und geeinten Völker Mittelerdes nun hängt an Cataclysm 
(Sry das konnt ich mir eben echt nicht verkneifen)
Ja aber stimmt schon..auch wenn manch einer sagen würde, wir wären wohl ein wenig rassistisch gegenüber WoWlern..aber bei so manch einen merkst das sofort wo der herkommt 
Wenn ich da an DAoC und co zurückdenke..das war noch Rollenspielcommunity..seid WoW gehts rasend bergab....
Kann man das nicht einklagen das sie es nicht mehr MMORPG sondern MMOHACKNSLAY nennen müssen ?


----------



## RedShirt (24. November 2010)

Früher, hach, da hat man für 50 Pfennig noch zwei Hände voll Süßigkeiten bekommen. Heute, heute bekommt man dafür vielleicht einen Lolli!

Ach ja, früher, aber das hat xyz alles kaputtgemacht. Seither...

Talk to the penguin


----------



## Vetaro (24. November 2010)

Ich wollt nur sagen, WoW hat heute den größten Patchday seit langem, die server waren _früher_ verfügbar als man gedacht hätte, der Patch den ich heute laden musste war 30 MB groß (die vielen Gigabyte sind seit wochen schon geladen) und es gibt keine nennenswerten technischen Probleme.

Ob HdRO auch jemals diesen Zustand erreicht? Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Tarkion (24. November 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich wollt nur sagen, WoW hat heute den größten Patchday seit langem, die server waren _früher_ verfügbar als man gedacht hätte, der Patch den ich heute laden musste war 30 MB groß (die vielen Gigabyte sind seit wochen schon geladen) und es gibt keine nennenswerten technischen Probleme.
> 
> Ob HdRO auch jemals diesen Zustand erreicht? Ich glaube nicht.



Welchen Zustand? Ich hab noch nie Probleme bei irgendeinem Patch gehabt, man konnte sie entweder als Standalone (rs, p2p, http + 10 Minuten Launcher Download) runterladen oder über den Launcher (zeitintensive). Was macht WoW da besser? 

Kennst du Guild Wars, von deren Streaming Technik könnten sich alle anderen eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. November 2010)

oO Vetaro fährt immer noch die "Ich bin so prastig weil nach 3 Jahren Lotro konnte ich es einfach nichtmehr aushalten das der f2p Patch 2 Monate verschoben worden ist" Schiene...wie primitv


----------



## Vetaro (24. November 2010)

Kennst du WoW, die haben sich die streamingtechnik von Guild Wars vor einem Monat abgeschnitten.

Kennst du HdRO, da sind die Server statt wie angekündigt am Mittag erst um 21 Uhr online, und dann erst nacheinander, und es gibt keine Wortmeldung der Entwickler dazu wieso, und selbst dann geht noch nicht alles.


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. November 2010)

Uh da geht aber auch die Welt unter wenn ein SPIELSERVER nicht schnell genug wieder online ist ..oO 
Junge Junge Vetario tief bist du gesunken....kannst mit deinen Leben nix mehr anfangen weil du sosehr aufn Spielserver angewiesen bist, 
ist das so schrecklich nicht SPIELEN zu können? Ich mach mir langsam ernsthaft Sorgen..das ist normalerweise typisches WoWler Suchtverhalten..
AHHH MEIN CRAXX ÄH..SERVER IST WEG!!! ENTZUUUUUG
pffft....du enttäuscht mich langsam echt Vetaro, von dir ist man anderes gewohnt


----------



## Vetaro (24. November 2010)

Komisch, ähm... _ich_ sitze gerade sehr entspannt vor meinem Computer und esse eine thunfischpizza.

Ich weise auf den faktischen und sehr deutlichen unterschied hin zwischen "Ein Update kommt 2 monate später und funktioniert dann immernoch nicht" (selbst aktuell ist der shop noch nicht super) und "Ein update kommt pünktlich und geht sofort".

Großbuchstaben, Entzug, Beschwerden und sonstiges - das wird nur von dir erwähnt.


----------



## Tarkion (24. November 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Kennst du WoW, die haben sich die streamingtechnik von Guild Wars vor einem Monat abgeschnitten.



Aehm, was ist denn nun los? 

1. Ich wollte von Ventaro nur wissen was WoW besser macht. Wenn die nun die Streaming Technik von GW übernommen haben, was ich kaum glauben kann (gibts da irgendeinen Link?), um so besser. Kein Grund "Krummer Hund" zu sagen.




Vetaro schrieb:


> Kennst du HdRO, da sind die Server statt wie angekündigt am Mittag erst um 21 Uhr online, und dann erst nacheinander, und es gibt keine Wortmeldung der Entwickler dazu wieso, und selbst dann geht noch nicht alles.



2. Das ist genau einmal passiert, nämlich am 19.11.2010 und wenn du dir den Thread im offiziellen Forum dazu durchliest wirst du feststellen, das die meisten damit kein Problem hatten. Wortmeldungen gab es über Twitter, falls es dich interessiert es lag an einer falschen Konfiguration eines Servers der ala Ausfallsicherung gedacht war.

Ausserdem wurde der Grafikengine verändert, F2P eingebaut etliches im Lagerungssystem geändert, etc. pp da kann schonmal was schiefgehen. Ach hatte ich DirectX11 erwähnt. 

Ich bin etwas entäuscht von deiner Reaktion, nur weil jemand anderes etwas gegen WoWler gesagt hat.


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. November 2010)

Der Patch kam 2 Monate später- naund? Weiter wo ist das Problem? er kamm und es lief, Wo funktioniert der Shop nicht? Der läuft einwandfrei..
Wo ist das Problem daran das er 2monate verschoben wurde? Spielen konnte man trotzdem. 
Ich erinnere mich an WoW Patches da konnte man Wochen nicht spielen...und ein Patch wo mal halbwegs mehr als die Hälfte anständig läuft heben WoW jetzt in qualitativ hochwertige Ebenen? 
Sry Vetaro, aber aus dir spricht nur der prasst wegen einer 2monatigen Verschiebung des f2p Patches 
Aber lassen wir das Thema das schweift hier ab.


----------



## Knurrbauch (24. November 2010)

Der Shop läuft einwandfrei? Wie oft habe ich jetzt schon zu unterschiedlichen Tageszeiten Weltrundruf gelesen "Der Shop muss für unbestimmte Zeit abgeschaltet werden [...]"? Mal den ganzen anderen Klump außer Acht gelassen, an dem ihr wieder rummäkelt, aber der Shop ist noch lange nicht "einwandfrei".


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. November 2010)

Also ich hab den rundruf genau einmal gesehen, und da wurde auch gesagt das es ne Notfallwartung gibt, die auch relativ zügig behoben war. Wenn ich mir hingegen mal angucke das bei WoW ständig das Battlenet ausfällt ohne das was gesagt wird...naja
99% der Spielzeit ist der Shop verfügbar und funktioniert wie er soll. Wobei der Shop ja auch nicht wirklich zum spielen benötigt wird..ist ja nicht so das man alle 3min in den Shop muss, oder? 
Und es schweift hier grad trotzdem vom Thema ab


----------



## Fahrenheit (24. November 2010)

Bleibt mal sachlich, Männers  Ich steh mit meinem Mensch Waffenmeister auf Stufe 14 jetzt in der näheren Umgebung von Bree und ich genieße das Spiel in vollen Zügen. Hab schon einiges an Erfolgen und Titeln angesammelt sowie ein paar Punkte auf die hohe Kante legen können. 
Momentan hab ich nur das Gefühl, dass ich von Quests erschlagen werde und nicht weiss was ich als erstes machen soll  Aber auch das werd ich noch richtig timen können.
Ach, ja ... Bis jetzt hab ich noch niemand negativen gesehen oder selber negatives erlebt  Toi, toi, toi


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. November 2010)

Joa, Quests gibts mehr als reichlich  Du wirst es nicht schaffen die alle abzuarbeiten ohne das viele dabei grün oder grau werden 
Aber ich muss sagen..heute ist es sehr sehr angenehm auf den Servern, mal sehen ob das auch Abends bleibt


----------



## Tarkion (24. November 2010)

Ich muss noch knechten, laßt mir ein paar Orks über.


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. November 2010)

Orks sind aus, aber Billwisse sind noch über


----------



## sisQo86 (6. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich mich als LOTRO Neuling auch zu Wort melden darf:

Grundsätzlich find ich die Community natürlich netter und hilfsbereiter als bei GW und ROM, aber eben nur weil einem da gar nicht mehr geholfen wird. Da muss man ja leider alleine spielen. Weswegen ich ja immer nach neuem suche. Habe bisher noch nicht erlebt das mich als Neuling wirklich jemand in seine Gruppe mitnehmen würde, oder Leute einfach nur questen. Also als absoluter Noob steh ich auf Maiar da ^^

Und ich habe meine Volljährigkeit vor geraumer Zeit erreicht, weiß mich zu benehmen und auch wie der Chat funktioniert. Das garantiert einem nur leider keine Gruppe oder Hilfe in einem aktuellen MMO. Daher wohl auch die Leute die an den paar Leuten vorbeirauschen die helfen wollen, weil man es einfach NULL gewohnt ist.

Trotzdem als Schlusswort: Man ist hier schon netter und erwachsener als in WoW und RoM und hilfsbereiter als in GW... Mehr aber auch nicht ;-)


----------



## Olfmo (6. Januar 2011)

Da muss ich jetzt schonmal nachfragen: Leute wollten dich nicht mitnehmen weil du neu im Spiel bist? Oder wie darf ich deine Aussage verstehen. Gerade in den niedrigeren Leveln wird noch viel weniger in Gruppen kommuniziert und ich habe da noch nie erlebt dass jemand nach Erfahrung oder Ähnlichem gefragt hätte. Auf Level 65 kommt dies leider bei manchen Gruppen vor, allerdings findet man da im Normalfall immer jemand, der einen mitnimmt. Zumindest ist das auf Vanyar der Fall.

Was das Questen angeht, da habe ich allerdings ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, die meisten Leveln lieber alleine, vor allem wenn es Twinks sind, da man solo meist schneller und flexibler ist, wie wenn man sich immer für ein paar Quests Leute mitnimmt. Außerdem kennen die meisten halt den Content schon (ist vermutlich vor allem auf den alten Servern der Fall), so dass sie nicht mehr so viel Wert auf Atmosphäre und Story legen sondern eher den Charakter zügig hochziehen wollen - was ja auch verständlich ist beim x-ten Twink


----------



## Dadeldi (6. Januar 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> ..seid WoW gehts rasend bergab....





mimimi Das böse WoW ist an allem schuld mimimi ! Früher war alles gut, Heute ist alles schlecht ... mimimi

Naja besonders aufgeschlossen, fair und/oder tolerant scheinst Du ja nicht zu sein ... weisst Du wie Du klingst ? *Du klingst wie ein WoW-Spieler !!*


----------



## Damocles2000 (6. Januar 2011)

Ich finde das mit den F2P legt sich mit der Zeit und mir ist aufgefallen das es nur in den Gebieten bis Lvl40 so schlimm ist. Hab nen kleinen Barden angefangen und turne jetzt in den Trollhöhen rum und da ist nix los. Auch wenn ich mit meinem großen Waffi im DW Queste oder nen bisle Farme ist da nix los. Wir haben einen F2P in unsere Sippe und der wird wohl den AC zum VIP machen denn er möchte nicht immer für Quests zahlen ( übrigends aus WoW und sehr nett ). Also mich stört es nicht und die Namen kann man ja melden und wenn man mit seiner Sippe oder Freunden unterwegs in einer Ini ist dann merkt man es eh nicht. Für mich hat sich nichts am spielspass geändert und ich erkunde nach wie vor sehr gerne Mittelerde und werde es auch nicht ändern, nur weil ein paar Leute das benehmen einer "offenen Hose" haben . Und an meine Mitstreiter aus Mittelerde kann ich nur sagen lasst euch den Spielspass durch sowas nicht nehmen. Die Community ist und bleibt die beste im MMORPG-Universum   .

Ich werf auch mal nen Kommentar rein als "alter WoW-Hase"....

Ich hab WoW 4 Jahre ab Beta gespielt und bin seit über einem Jahr bei HDRO und ich muss sagen, das ich schon viel früher hätte wechseln sollen. Die Community in HDRO ist sehr viel besser und man bekommt keine dummen Antworten wenn man eine Frage stellt, im Gegenteil man bekommt sogar Hilfe bei Quests und die Leute laden einen in Gruppe wenn man Hilfe braucht. Auch das ganze Craftsystem in HDRO ist um einiges besser als in WoW. Was mir am besten gefällt ist die Mentalität der Spieler und das du keine Poser Hast die in SW oder sonstwo mit ihrer tollen Rüstung und ihrem Specialmount nur dumm rumstehen um zu zeigen was man hat. In HDRO geht es um das miteinander spielen und nicht um zu zeigen wer der beste ist ( Schwanzometer in Raids z.B. ). In HDRO gilt es die Instanz zu schaffen und den Boss zu legen egal wie und wenn auch schonmal der Jäger tankt weil er dem Wächter/Hüter die Aggro klaut. Aber hier regt sich niemand auf sondern freut sich dann am Ende wenn der Boss liegt.

Kurzum ist HDRO viel ruhiger und zivilisierter und man kann trotzdem seine Action haben. WoW kann sich noch einiges an HDRO abschauen ( Scharmützel, ausgeglichene Chars und keine überimba-Chars, kein gefummel an den Skillbäumen und jeden Monat irgendeinen Char patchen etc. ... sind zu viele Dinge und ich könnte endlos weitermachen doch das würde hier den Rahmen sprengen und gehört nicht hier rein ).

Ich möchte WoW nicht schlechtmachen und ich habe es gerne gespielt doch es hat sich sehr vieles geändert und nicht zum Guten. Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten von WoW Classic erinnern da war es so wie in HDRO und die Leute haben sich auch gegenseitig geholfen, nur mit der Zeit ging es nur noch um die besten Items und den besten Skill und das hat das Spiel kaputt gemacht. Wenn ich nicht in einen Raid darf weil mir 200 Hp fehlen dann weiss ich auch nicht wo der Sinn bei sowas liegt. Kurz: WoW war bis zu einem gewissen Punkt eine schöne Zeit und jetzt habe ich DAS Spiel für mich gefunden und bin zufrieden und werde in Mittelerde verweilen   .


----------



## Vetaro (6. Januar 2011)

Damocles2000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht in einen Raid darf weil mir 200 Hp fehlen dann weiss ich auch nicht wo der Sinn bei sowas liegt.



Der sinn liegt darin, dass diese leute zurecht wissen, dass die zahlen wichtig sind. Nicht, weil du nichts kannst, sondern weil auch experten verkacken, wenn ihre zahlen zu gering sind. 

Das mag dir aus HdRO unbekannt sein, falls du A) nicht Heiler oder  oft mit seit längerem auf Maximallevel spielenden unterwegs bist. Das "du hast nicht genug HP"-ding ist aber exakt das selbe wie bei uns Strahlen - es geht nicht um disrespekt gegenüber leuten, sondern nur darum, dass es faktisch nicht machbar ist, wenn die zahlen zu gering sind.


Und ich nehme mal an dass ich glück hatte dass ich mich auf den zufällig richtigen server begeben habe, aber ich treffe in WoW die ganze zeit nette leute die meinen HdRO-standards genügen.


----------



## Norei (7. Januar 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Der sinn liegt darin, dass diese leute zurecht wissen, dass die zahlen wichtig sind. Nicht, weil du nichts kannst, sondern weil auch experten verkacken, wenn ihre zahlen zu gering sind.


Das ist eine Behauptung von dir. Es gibt aber durchaus auch Leute in WoW, die fordern eine Zahl x. obwohl x-300 reicht, einfach, weil sie es können oder selbst mal deswegen abgewiesen wurden etc.


----------



## Vetaro (7. Januar 2011)

wenn wir auf dem "es gibt leute, die..." niveau reden wollen, können wir aber gleich einpacken. Denk dir irgendetwas aus: Irgendwo auf der welt lebt einer, dessen religion das ist. Ich habe im letzten halben jahr nur 2 leute gesehen, die ungerechtfertigt leute auf ihre zahlen reduzierten.

Und von wegen "x-300 hätte auch gereicht": Irgend einen grenzwert muss man halt definieren. und wenn jemand den tank mit 145 000 HP nicht mitnimmt, weil ihm 5000 fehlen, dann hat das erstmal nichts mit machtausübung oder bösartigkeit zu tun, sondern dann hat möglicherweise jemand den grenzwert ungerecht zu hoch gesetzt. Das ist dann ein Einschätzungsfehler vom Spieler - und das hat nichts mehr mit "das spiel geht kaputt" zu tun.



Dass die Ausrüstung am anfang extrem entscheidet will auch nicht nur ich behaupten, das steht auch in blueposts. Es ist von den entwicklern erwünscht.
 Als ich als tank die erste heroische instanz betrat, mussten wir ganz normale gegner kiten um zu überleben. Jetzt, ganz heroisch ausgerüstet, ziehen wir die zusammen und besiegen sieben von denen. Spielerisch sind weder heiler noch ich seitdem dringend besser geworden. Das ist nur eine anekdote, einen besseren beweis habe ich nicht, aber es isso.


----------



## Styr74 (7. Januar 2011)

Man sieht Ingame und auch teilweise in diesem Thread immer wieder eines. Fällt das böse Wort WoW dann hört bei der netten HDRO Com. die Höflichkeit oftmals auf.

Ich selber spiele im Moment beide Spiele. WoW Hauptsächlich, weil Cata imho genial geworden ist, und HDRO weil es mich nix kostet und ich meine alte Sippe mag, und ab und
zu gerne mal mit denen um die Häuser oder durch Instanzen ziehe ;-) 

Unterm Strich kann man nicht verneinen das es in HDRO etwas gesitteter zugeht. Aber inhaltlich sind Gruppenanfragen im Prinzip ähnlich.

WoW /Handel: lf Tank Hero mit Erfolg und GS 5,8 K /wave me

HDRO /Vanyar SNG: suchen Wächter für Dol Goldur bitte mit Erfahrung 130 Strahlen

Auch wenn man es auf HDRO Seite nicht zugeben mag, man ist der WoW Kom. inhaltlich doch recht ähnlich. Ich habe es schon erlebt das Leute nicht mit aufn Schildi Raid gekommen sind
weil eine Tat noch auf 9 war (zur Anfangszeit). 

Das Flamen im Vanyar SNG kann wirklich nerven und ist dem Handelschannel auf nem WoW Server doch recht nah zu bestimmten Zeiten.

Was mich etwas von HDRO weggetrieben hat ist die Tatsache, das spätestens zu Cata -lassen wir mal Comunity und so was weg- WoW einfach das bessere Spiel ist. Technisch, von der Benutzerfreundlichkeit,
vom Questdesign, und ja auch mittlerweile von den Inis wieder auf Augenhöhe ist. In punkto Grafik hat HDRO sicher die Nase vorn, wenn auch Blizz aus der alten Engine immer noch stimmungsvolle Gebite zaubern kann. Hinzu kommt das der stupide Grind der Taten in HDRO einfach nervt. Den gibt es in WoW auch, aber über Wappenröcke ist er etwas besser verpackt. Zudem sind die Daily Quests tlw. recht gut gemacht.

Jeder soll halt einfach gucken ob ihm das Spiel spass macht. Woher er den Spass zieht, aus der Story den Ingame Freunden wie auch immer muss jeder selber wissen.

Nur sollte man nicht aus jedem nen MMO Glaubenskrieg machen. Und leider springen gerade viele HDRO'ler schnell auf den Zug auf wenn's um die 3 Buchstaben geht. ^^


----------



## sisQo86 (7. Januar 2011)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Da muss ich jetzt schonmal nachfragen: Leute wollten dich nicht mitnehmen weil du neu im Spiel bist? Oder wie darf ich deine Aussage verstehen. Gerade in den niedrigeren Leveln wird noch viel weniger in Gruppen kommuniziert und ich habe da noch nie erlebt dass jemand nach Erfahrung oder Ähnlichem gefragt hätte. Auf Level 65 kommt dies leider bei manchen Gruppen vor, allerdings findet man da im Normalfall immer jemand, der einen mitnimmt. Zumindest ist das auf Vanyar der Fall.
> 
> Was das Questen angeht, da habe ich allerdings ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, die meisten Leveln lieber alleine, vor allem wenn es Twinks sind, da man solo meist schneller und flexibler ist, wie wenn man sich immer für ein paar Quests Leute mitnimmt. Außerdem kennen die meisten halt den Content schon (ist vermutlich vor allem auf den alten Servern der Fall), so dass sie nicht mehr so viel Wert auf Atmosphäre und Story legen sondern eher den Charakter zügig hochziehen wollen - was ja auch verständlich ist beim x-ten Twink



Yip weil ich von dem Spiel hier einfach noch keine Ahnung hab und das auch einfach mal so in die Runde schmeiß. Versteh das mit dem Twinken natürlich schon, keine Frage aber so auf Dauer find ich es persönlich schade wenn ich ein MMO spiele und trotzdem alleine da rumlatsch. Da kann ich mich auch alleine auf dem Klo einsperren und auf dem Gameboy Tetris spielen, ist so ungefähr die gleiche Multiplayer Erfahrung für mich ;-P

Naja aber so in Foren und so merkt man schon der Lotro Community eine gewisse Reife an. Wenig WOW-ey du spast...kiddygequake.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (9. Januar 2011)

Der Ansatz der Anektote von Vetaro trifft es schon richtig.
Das Dumme an der ist, daß die Mindestanforderung auf die Nummer mit Zusammenziehen und mit MAX-Server-DPS umklatschen angehoben wird, weil die Vielspieler zu faul sind besser spielen zu lernen und den Mangel lieber mit übler Laberei ausgleichen. Damit sind ca. 3/3 oder 6/2-Spieler, also welche mit aktivem RL ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Thoriumobi (9. Januar 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Klar gabs solche Vorfälle auch früher, ich hab ja auch geschrieben das einen auch vor dem f2p oft so schwarze Schafe übern Weg gelaufen sind. Jedoch war die Anzahl und die Vorkomnisse verschwindent gering...wenn ich mal alle 2 Wochen mal auf sonen Spieler getroffen bin, war das schon viel.
> Ich frage mich nur was solche Leute bewegt die Atmosphäre in Lotro bewusst und gewollt zu stören?
> 
> Lotro ist nunmal nicht gerade DAS Spiel wo man so Erfolg hat..eher im Gegenteil..da Equipproller, MöchtegernroXXors und "iam Mighty *setze Bossname hier ein*Killers sowieso nur müde belächelt werden.
> ...



Ich frag mich bei sowas ja immer, was eigentlich schlimmer ist, die Idioten die du beschreibst, die sicher nervig sein können, aber eben auch nur Menschen mit anderen Schwerpunkten sind, oder Idioten wie du, die sich für den besseren Teil der Menschheit halten. Widerlich.


----------



## Thoriumobi (9. Januar 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Uh da geht aber auch die Welt unter wenn ein SPIELSERVER nicht schnell genug wieder online ist ..oO
> Junge Junge Vetario tief bist du gesunken....kannst mit deinen Leben nix mehr anfangen weil du sosehr aufn Spielserver angewiesen bist,
> ist das so schrecklich nicht SPIELEN zu können? Ich mach mir langsam ernsthaft Sorgen..das ist normalerweise typisches WoWler Suchtverhalten..
> AHHH MEIN CRAXX ÄH..SERVER IST WEG!!! ENTZUUUUUG
> pffft....du enttäuscht mich langsam echt Vetaro, von dir ist man anderes gewohnt



Ahja, hätte ich bis hierher schon gelesen, wär mir gleich klar gewesen, dass ich mit einem 12 jährigen rede, der so tun möchte, als wäre er ein Fachmann für irgendwas.


Das erklärt dann auch die Rechtschreibung.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (10. Januar 2011)

Also ich finde hier einige schon ziemlich kackdreist das sie wirklich ein Danke erwarten für etwas, das derjenige wohl garnicht wollte.
Ihr erwartet bzw. verlangt wirklich etwas von jemanden, der garnicht um eure Hilfe gebeten hat? Wenn ich mal gute Laune habe und jemanden helfe, dann verlange ich kein danke, denn derjenige wollte vielleicht nichtmal meine Hilfe. Es gibt noch sowas wie Spieler denen Stolz wichtig ist. Ich will auch meine Kämpfe allein führen und nicht, das dort irgendein halbstarker vorbei kommt und sich einmischt.
Also, wozu für etwas bedanken was man garnicht will? Höflichkeit hin oder her, aber bedanken tut man sich doch eigentlich nur wenn vorher eine Bitte vorherging.
Ihr seid ganz schön von euch selber eingenommen, das sind neuerdings leider sehr viel. Frechheit von euch das ihr sowas von anderen Spielern erwartet. Schraubt eure Erwartungen lieber mal etwas runter und denkt mal daran, das nicht jeder eure Hilfe will/benötigt und ihr ihn vielleicht einfach nur stört.
Und wenn ich jemanden am Boss kleben seh, steh ich auch nur da und schau zu. Wieso helfen? Es ist SEIN Kampf, nicht meiner. Erst wenn er um Hilfe bittet, dann tu ich es auch gern, alles andere ist dumpfes einmischen und würde ich als störend empfinden. Und erst dann erwarte ich auch ein danke, da er mich um Hilfe gebeten hat. Und wenn er dann halt stirbt und ich ihn besiege, und? Pech nennt man sowas oder zuwenig Skill.

Ihr regt euch über Dinge auf die garnicht vorhanden sind. Furchtbar. Da ist die HdRO Community gleich wie die WoW Com, sie machen sich gerne gegenseitig fertig und sehen Probleme wo garkeine sind.

Und bevor ein Spruch kommt wie "hältst dich für was besseres?"... Nein, ich bin was besseres, ich halte mich nicht dafür


----------



## Vetaro (10. Januar 2011)

Black schrieb:


> Es gibt noch sowas wie Spieler denen Stolz wichtig ist. Ich will auch meine Kämpfe allein führen und nicht, das dort irgendein halbstarker vorbei kommt und sich einmischt.



Wenn dein persönliches Selbstvertrauen darauf basiert ist, dass du in der lage bist, alleine(!!) signatur-Gegner, die dir schon technisch grundsätzlich unterlegen sind, zu besiegen, können wir das verstehen.

Bei dir grenzt es aber schon an "gutgemeintes als affront interpretieren", und da ist das Kommunikationsproblem dann wieder auf deiner seite. siehst du Probleme, wo gar keine sind.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (10. Januar 2011)

Nuja @Black Devil in den meisten Situationen sind Leute, denen man hilft gerade sehr beschäftigt und nicht in der Lage ein Pläuschchen zu führen 
Ich halte es wie schon in DAoC und WoW, also jedem MMO. Für Hilfe welcher Art auch immer erwarte ich persönlich nichts. Ich halte, wenn ich sehe, daß sich jemand in der Umgebung überschätzt hat mal den Bogen auf einen von ihm getagten Mob. Das is wohl auch der wesentliche Unterschied zu den Leuten, welche sofort alles wegmoschen und dann für ihr "griefing" Danke erwarten. 
Leute merke ich mir erst im positven SInne, wenn sie Hilfe weitergeben. Das zeigt nämlich einen mir genehmen Spielgeist.


----------



## dhorwyn (14. Januar 2011)

Ich muss sagen ich habe Lotro auch ein paar Wochen nach dem F2P-Release den Rücken zugekehrt (ab und an mal einloggen weil LTA) und bin nach knappen 2 Jahren wieder zu WoW in erster Linie wegen Cataclysm, zudem ist fast die ganze Lotro-Sippe mit (auch die die vorher noch nie WoW gespielt haben - einfach weil sie ähnlich empfanden wie ich im Laufe der letzten Lotro-Jährchen).

Aber nicht zwingend F2P war schuld, sondern die Entwicklungen ab Moria und generell, weil mir in Lotro so ziemlich alles zu träge geworden ist, ein paar Punkte möcht ich dann doch erläutern:

a) man fand pre-F2P (ka wies jetzt ist) kaum Leute für was anderes als SH oder SG. Verließ und Wargehege...2 weitere selbst als Tank...ne Stunde suchen (auf Maiar zumind.)
b) wir haben fast 3 Monate Leute für Raids gesucht in diversen Foren, im Serverchannel, 2 haben sich gemeldet, Neuanfänger, mit Level 10 zu uns gestossen noch vor 65 aufgehört.
c) das Kampfsystem ist nach wie vor ziemlich träge, wenn ich mal wieder bei AoC oder WoW eingeloggt hab hab ich fast einen Geschwindigkeitsrausch bekommen 
d) es ist nach wie vor zu wenig Inhalt seit Moria erschienen, nach 4-5 Twinks machts einfach keinen Spaß mehr.
e) die Com ist wie fast bei jedem MMO ziemlich intolerant, herablassend (vor allem ingame in den Serverchannels)...der Maiar-Channel steht den WoW-Handelschannel kaum was nach, die 3 Buchstaben sind Tabu - das sucht seinesgleichen. Weder in wow noch in aoc wirst du blöd angemacht wenn du mal nen (passenden) Vergleich mit der Konkurrenz ziehst.
f) das ewige Grinden/Farmen nach Runen, Ruf, Tugenden ist ebenfalls total outdated und stupide Beschäftigungspolitik, die netmal mehr in WoW in der Form stattfindet. Dort farmed man Ruf mittlerweile entweder gleich beim Leveln und/oder weiterführend in Instanzen (Mob und Boss-Kills bringen den Ruf), das gibts mittlerweile seit dem ersten Addon Burning Crusade in der Form.

Dazu kommen halt die "Kleinigkeiten" wie die "Killerhobbit", "Schurkenelf", und wie sie jetzt auch alle in Lotro zu finden sind. Gemeldet hab ich viele, nicht nur seit F2P-Launch auch davor, die Chars sind bis heute in meiner Freundesliste zu finden und immer noch aktiv, so ging auch viel von der Atmosphäre flöten. Server-Channels kann man ja abstellen, aber die Flut an Dummköpfen leider nicht. 


Lotro hat meiner Meinung nach, nach und nach die schlechten Seiten anderer MMOs übernommen/nachgemacht/nicht rechtzeitig dagegengesteuert, die guten aber nicht integrieren können, mit wenigen Ausnahmen, oder Zeit/Geld/Energie in für den Großteil der Com weniger attraktive Projekte wie die Scharmützel gesteckt, dabei aber übersehen was wirklich wichtig wäre. Ansprechenden instanzierten Content zu liefern, nicht nur laue Aufgüsse, das von vielen gewünschte Monsterplay zu überarbeiten, das Spiel somit auch gleichzeitig etwas abwechslungsreicher zu gestalten. Die Epische Questreihen zu verbessern, anstatt sie einfach solo-tauglich zu gestalten und eine Spielzeit von wenigen Stunden erfordern, nur damit man etwas Neues reinbringt. 

Unsere komplette Sippe ist nun entweder bei WoW, warten auf Rift/Star Wars oder spielen gar kein MMO mehr, viele darunter waren seit der Lotro-Beta oder zumindest Release dabei und auch starke und treue Verfechter des Spiels, darunter auch WoW-Hasser (obwohl sie es nie gespielt haben) die nun Spaß am ehemaligem Feind haben und die Community (Random-Gruppenmitglieder, die Channels, das PVP-Geschreibsel) als gar nicht mal so schlimm erachten oder ignorieren.

Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt wie es mit Lotro weitergeht, die Umsatzzahlen haben sich ja verdreifacht wie man lesen konnte, gratulation dazu, vielleicht wird das Geld ja für ansprechende Erweiterungen egal in welcher Form verwendet - zu hoffen wärs.


----------



## Geige (15. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass sie das Kampfsystem direkter amchen wollten, steht das noch 
oder ist das nur ein Hirngespinnst von mir?


----------



## Vetaro (15. Januar 2011)

Geige schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass sie das Kampfsystem direkter amchen wollten, steht das noch
> oder ist das nur ein Hirngespinnst von mir?



Das haben sie gemacht.
Vor 1,5 Jahren.

Die Auswirkungen waren ein Witz.


----------



## Lethos (15. Januar 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das haben sie gemacht.
> Vor 1,5 Jahren.
> 
> Die Auswirkungen waren ein Witz.



Ich finde das Kampfsystem immer noch total daneben.


----------



## Geige (15. Januar 2011)

Ah okey,...

Naja man gewöhnt sich daran, die Atmosphäre entschädigt für die sehr schwerfällige Steuerung!


----------



## Tarkion (17. Januar 2011)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> a) man fand pre-F2P (ka wies jetzt ist) kaum Leute für was anderes als SH oder SG. Verließ und Wargehege...2 weitere selbst als Tank...ne Stunde suchen (auf Maiar zumind.)



Kein Problem! Wozu hat man eine Sippe? Aber wer kann es den Leuten verdenken wenn es neue Rüssis gibt das sie diese auch haben wollen?




dhorwyn schrieb:


> b) wir haben fast 3 Monate Leute für Raids gesucht in diversen Foren, im Serverchannel, 2 haben sich gemeldet, Neuanfänger, mit Level 10 zu uns gestossen noch vor 65 aufgehört.



Sorry kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, es laufen sowohl Hele als auch BG Raids. Was du mit den Neuanfänger sagen willst ist mir nicht klar. Viele haben wieder aufgehört die als F2P angefangen haben.




dhorwyn schrieb:


> c) das Kampfsystem ist nach wie vor ziemlich träge, wenn ich mal wieder bei AoC oder WoW eingeloggt hab hab ich fast einen Geschwindigkeitsrausch bekommen



Naja, Lotro ist sicher kein UT aber ich finde das die Änderungen, die wie Ventaro sagte schon einige Zeit zurückliegen, viel gebracht haben. Auch wenn andere das hier vielleicht anders sehen. Mein Barde hat vor dem Update zwischen zwei Balladen grundsätzlich einen Nahkampfangriff gemacht, heute kann ich die Balladen hintereinander durchspielen. Kann sein das es nicht bei allen Klassen gleich viel gebracht hat, ich kann jedenfalls nicht meckern.




dhorwyn schrieb:


> d) es ist nach wie vor zu wenig Inhalt seit Moria erschienen, nach 4-5 Twinks machts einfach keinen Spaß mehr.



OK, das kommt aber auch darauf an wieviel man spielt, aber grundsätzlich hast du schon Recht. Aber ich hoffe auf Besserung, es deutet sich da etwas an. Wenn man sich aber mal den alten "Feind" WoW ansieht, soviel ist da auch nicht dazugekommen, oder?




dhorwyn schrieb:


> e) die Com ist wie fast bei jedem MMO ziemlich intolerant, herablassend (vor allem ingame in den Serverchannels)...der Maiar-Channel steht den WoW-Handelschannel kaum was nach, die 3 Buchstaben sind Tabu - das sucht seinesgleichen. Weder in wow noch in aoc wirst du blöd angemacht wenn du mal nen (passenden) Vergleich mit der Konkurrenz ziehst.



Ich kann ja zu Maiar nix sagen, aber ich habe deutlich intolerante Communities erlebt. 




dhorwyn schrieb:


> f) das ewige Grinden/Farmen nach Runen, Ruf, Tugenden ist ebenfalls total outdated und stupide Beschäftigungspolitik, die netmal mehr in WoW in der Form stattfindet. Dort farmed man Ruf mittlerweile entweder gleich beim Leveln und/oder weiterführend in Instanzen (Mob und Boss-Kills bringen den Ruf), das gibts mittlerweile seit dem ersten Addon Burning Crusade in der Form.



Oeh Rufinstanzen gibts nu aber auch schon etwas länger. Auch in CD oder Annuminas gibt es Ruf. Wenn ich natürlich Ruf bei einer Fraktion haben will die neu dazu gekommen ist und bei der es noch keine Instanzen gibt, musst du wohl die Dailies machen. Grinden funktioniert bei den neuen Fraktionen nicht, da es keine Rufgegenstände gibt. Bei den alten Ruffraktionen kannst du mittlerweile aber schon den Ruf beim leveln mitmachen.




dhorwyn schrieb:


> Dazu kommen halt die "Kleinigkeiten" wie die "Killerhobbit", "Schurkenelf", und wie sie jetzt auch alle in Lotro zu finden sind. Gemeldet hab ich viele, nicht nur seit F2P-Launch auch davor, die Chars sind bis heute in meiner Freundesliste zu finden und immer noch aktiv, so ging auch viel von der Atmosphäre flöten. Server-Channels kann man ja abstellen, aber die Flut an Dummköpfen leider nicht.



Das hat dich so gestört das du zu WoW gewechselt bist? *verwirrtguck* Das lingt ein wenig wie: Mich hat der Lärm am Flughafen gestört, ich bin jetzt an die Autobahn gezogen.




dhorwyn schrieb:


> Lotro hat meiner Meinung nach, nach und nach die schlechten Seiten anderer MMOs übernommen/nachgemacht/nicht rechtzeitig dagegengesteuert, die guten aber nicht integrieren können, mit wenigen Ausnahmen, oder Zeit/Geld/Energie in für den Großteil der Com weniger attraktive Projekte wie die Scharmützel gesteckt, dabei aber übersehen was wirklich wichtig wäre.



Die Scharmützel erfreuen sich aber großer Beliebtheit, wenn ich von den Suchanfragen ausgehe, aber das ist halt alles sehr subjektiv und wir brauchen uns nichts vormachen, Codemasters will Geld verdienen und das scheinen sie geschafft zu haben. Es nützt mir auch nichts wenn der Hersteller alles macht was ich möchte aber nach 4 Monaten keine Server mehr da sind weil niemand mehr spielt. Denn das F2P ein Erfolg war sieht man deutlich an den gestiegenen Spielerzahlen, ich finde es sehr angenehm das es nun eigentlich überall voller geworden ist.




dhorwyn schrieb:


> Ansprechenden instanzierten Content zu liefern, nicht nur laue Aufgüsse, das von vielen gewünschte Monsterplay zu überarbeiten, das Spiel somit auch gleichzeitig etwas abwechslungsreicher zu gestalten. Die Epische Questreihen zu verbessern, anstatt sie einfach solo-tauglich zu gestalten und eine Spielzeit von wenigen Stunden erfordern, nur damit man etwas Neues reinbringt.



1: Ich will kein Monsterplay und ich will nicht das Codemasters dafür Resourcen verschwendet. Ist intolerant, aber nicht mehr als das Gegenteil zu verlangen.
2: Wie hättest du die epischen Questreihen denn "verbessert", beziehungsweise was hat dich gestört? Einerseits beschwerst du dich darüber das du keine Leute findest und andererseits das man nun einiges mehr Solo machen kann. Damit ist CM genau dem Problem gefolgt das man für die Buchsteps keine Gruppe finden konnte und wenn doch kannst du auch das noch machen.




dhorwyn schrieb:


> Unsere komplette Sippe ist nun entweder bei WoW, warten auf Rift/Star Wars oder spielen gar kein MMO mehr, viele darunter waren seit der Lotro-Beta oder zumindest Release dabei und auch starke und treue Verfechter des Spiels, darunter auch WoW-Hasser (obwohl sie es nie gespielt haben) die nun Spaß am ehemaligem Feind haben und die Community (Random-Gruppenmitglieder, die Channels, das PVP-Geschreibsel) als gar nicht mal so schlimm erachten oder ignorieren.



Jaja, was bei Lotro noch gestört hat ist bei WoW auf einmal nicht mehr so schlimm. Komisch!



@Ventaro: Also für meinen Barden war die Änderung kein Witz.

@Lethos: Warum spielst du es dann? *wunder*


----------



## Vetaro (17. Januar 2011)

> Ok, das kommt aber auch darauf an wieviel man spielt, aber grundsätzlich hast du schon Recht. Aber ich hoffe auf Besserung, es deutet sich da etwas an. Wenn man sich aber mal den alten "Feind" WoW ansieht, soviel ist da auch nicht dazugekommen, oder?



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Moria etwa eine Woche vor WoW: Wrath of the Lich King rauskam.

* Seitdem hat WoW drei große Raids ("Groß" im Sinne von "ca. 16 Bosse pro Raid"), einen kleinen sowie eine Reihe normalen Content rausgebracht. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ende letzten Jahres eine komplett neue erweiterung rauskam.

* Nach Moria kamen Dar Narbugud, Schildi und Helegrod, ausserdem der Düsterwald.


----------



## Tarkion (17. Januar 2011)

Da geb ich dir ja Recht, aber du darfst auch nicht vergessen das 12 Millionen Kunden deutlich mehr Geld bringen als 250.000 (wenn es soviel sind) und die Entwicklung von Content kostet halt in erster Linie Geld. Unter dem Gesichtspunkt wirkt das nicht mehr ganz so verschoben und die nächsten Erweiterungen kündigen sich ja an.


----------



## Vetaro (17. Januar 2011)

Ja, aber das einkommen der entwickler ist mir als spieler egal. Das ist n argument bei Flashgames, aber auf Großentwickler-Level? 
wenn das eine spiel eben deutlich besser gemacht wird als das andere, dann ist "aber die anderen nehmen so wenig geld ein!" doch nur noch apologistisch. Codemasters ist vielleicht nicht EA, aber die nagen an keiner art von tuch.


----------



## Tarkion (18. Januar 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ja, aber das einkommen der entwickler ist mir als spieler egal.



Klar, dennoch wirst du verstehen das ein Unternehmen mit 100 Mio € Umsatz deutlich kürzer springen muss als ein Unternehmen mit 3,2 Mrd € Umsatz. Blizzard hat letztes Jahr mehr Verlust gemacht als Codemasters überhaupt umgesetzt hat.^^ Das ist eine ganz andere Liga, wenn denen Lotro gefährlich werden würde, würden sie es einfach schlucken (vielleicht haben sie das schon längst und verhindern neue Raid Instanzen*aktexmusikeinspiel*). Falls die Queen interveniert, kaufen sie England gleich mit!* 

Und um es nochmal zu sagen, mir als Spieler mit 2-3 Stunden am Tag reicht der Content aus, wer mehr spielt der muss sich halt überlegen ob Lotro das richtige Spiel für ihn ist (oder ob das was er macht so gut für ihn ist^^).

*(die Mitbegründer Richard and David Darling sind beide "Commanders of the Order of the British Empire")


----------



## ToxicAvenger (20. Januar 2011)

Ich verstehe Dich nicht wirklich, vorallem Dein gehetze über WoW....Das ist kein F2P und so wie ich Dich Sache sehe, sind mehr hohlbirnen derzeit bei Lotro als bei WoW...zumindest wenn ich Deine Ausführungen lese.

Ausserdem hab ich auch schon zu nicht F2P Zeiten ne Weile Lotro gespielt und da gabs auch genug die etwas erreichen wollten...Die gibts in jedem MMO, akzeptiere das oder mach was anderes. Immer dieses Gejammere...

Peinlich, peinlich.


----------



## Tarkion (20. Januar 2011)

@ToxicAvenger: Wen meinst du? Wer hetzt denn hier gegen WoW? Sich mitten in eine Fred plötzlich mit: "Ich verstehe dich nicht" zu melden ist schon seltsam. Hat ja nicht nur einer was geschrieben. Da dein Post aber direkt nach meinem folgt gehe ich davon aus das du mich meinst. Wenn dem so ist hätte ich mal ein oder zwei Fragen.

1. Wo hetze ich gegen WoW? Mir ist herzlich egal wer was spielt, jeder soll nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden.

2. Wo jammere ich? Hab ich diesen Fred gestartet?

Vielleicht solltest du früher ins Bettchen gehen.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (20. Januar 2011)

@Tarkion,

keine Bange, Dich meinte ich nicht sondern den Fred-Ersteller....Mir ist als Ex-Spieler von Lotro und als aktueller WoW-Spieler nicht ganz klar was er will.

Er mag es nicht das viele LEute (die sonst Lotro nicht gespielt hätten, eventuell) es nun spielen und sich "Wurstbrot" nennen. Die gabs aber auch schon zahlreich zu Abo-Zeiten. Weiterhin unterstellt der TE der WoW-Community Verhaltensweisen, die er ein paar Zeilen weiter den neuen Spielern von Lotro unterstellt ABER das kann ja nicht die gleiche Zielgruppe sein, weil WoW immernoch ein reines Abospiel ist.

Ich spiele das MMO welches mir am mei9sten Spass bereitet und derzeit ist das WoW, wenn es mal wieder SWG ist, dann isses halt das. Allerding finde ich Aussagen Richrung "in Lotro hatten wir eine ganz tolle community, alle anderen sind doof" (sehr vgereinfacht ausgedrückt)" einfach zu platt. Zu meiner Lotro Zeit (Moria) gab es auch genug "Wurstbrote" und dummschwätzer. Zu meinen das 40 Euro Einstiegspreis die Irren dieser (virtuellen) Welt abhalten würden und das F2P Games ein Sammelbecken voller Buckliger und Gehirnakrobaten sind, ist einfach frech und dumm.

Grüße


----------



## Tarkion (20. Januar 2011)

@ToxicAvenger:Ok, du darfst doch länger wach bleiben.  Nach dieser Aussage, kann ich dir nur voll zustimmen. Leute die durch unangenehmes Sozialverhalten auffallen gab es schon immer, mir fällt da grad ein Beispiel ein, für den könnte das Spiel sogar 100 Euro monatliche Gebühr kosten und der ist schwer zu ertragen von seiner Art. Soviel dazu das F2P Spieler das Problem sind.^^ 

Klar das am Anfang von F2P extrem viele mit "bunten" Namen ausgestattete Chars durch die Gegend liefen, das lag hauptsächlich daran das die Leute es nur einfach ausprobieren wollten und auf den Namen des Chars keinen Wert gelegt haben. Ich spiele zur Zeit gerne Lotro, es ist angenehm lebhaft geworden in den "Metropolen" von Mittelerde.

Ich muss bei diesen Diskussionen immer an Barlow und den Mage denken, es gibt halt leider keine Idiotenversicherung.^^

Grüße


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (20. Januar 2011)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> @Tarkion,
> 
> keine Bange, Dich meinte ich nicht sondern den Fred-Ersteller....Mir ist als Ex-Spieler von Lotro und als aktueller WoW-Spieler nicht ganz klar was er will.
> 
> ...


Jede Kommunity veträgt ein Maß an unpassenden Spielern ohne auf ein anderes Niveau zu kippen. Da es nun mal das Beispiel der WoW-Kom in Form eines deutlich herabgesunkenen Niveaus gibt, muß es auch als Vergleich dafür herhalten dürfen. Mit dem gleichen Recht, die heutige Wirtschaftskrise mit der vorm 2. Weltkrieg zu vergleichen. 
Die Zielgruppe in HDRO ist gleich geblieben. Sie hat sich nur erweitert und damit der Zielgruppe von WoW weiter angepasst. Schlicht und ergreifend kann jeder Spieler damit rechnen häufiger als sonst den unbekümmerten Umgang mit Mitspielern zu geniessen  Damit fällt es leider als ein vom RL entspannendes Spiele aus ! Nicht weil jetzt mehr unbekümmerte Spieler rumhonken, sondern weil die "Buchhalter" (woanders beschrieben, Leute, deren Ziel es ist so schnell wie möglich alles auf MAX zu haben), eine extreme Menge an Spielern für ihre RL-zerstörenden Zwänge zur Verfügung haben und damit "Leute mit RL" zwangsweise aus dem Spiel gefrustet werden...


----------



## ToxicAvenger (20. Januar 2011)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Jede Kommunity veträgt ein Maß an unpassenden Spielern ohne auf ein anderes Niveau zu kippen. Da es nun mal das Beispiel der WoW-Kom in Form eines deutlich herabgesunkenen Niveaus gibt, muß es auch als Vergleich dafür herhalten dürfen.



Nö, seit Cata eher anderherum, die Leute sind sehr vernünftig weil das Addon einfach Vernung fordert/fördert und ziemlich erwachsen ist. Dieses rumkloppen auf Vorurteilen finde ich langweilig. Wenn Lotro ein Problem derzeit hat durch F2P akzeptiere ich das. Nur ist der Vergleich zu WoW einfach falsch, da ja quasi gesagt wird': Seit F2p haben wir WoW Niveau. Diese Gleichung geht halt nicht auf da WoW ein AboSpiel ist. Wenn müsste es heissen, dass seit F2P bei Lotro das Niveau auf WoW-Abo Spieler gesunken ist ;-) 

Aber wie gesagt, die Honks rennen überall rum. Ich bin sicher kein WoW-Fanboy aber dieser Möchtegern-Vergleich stimmt einfach nicht.

Aloha


----------



## Vetaro (20. Januar 2011)

keine sorge, magier sind nicht mehr schlimm.

Die neue "kann nix, kackt immer ab"-klasse sind Mondkin-Druiden. Die machen immer halbsoviel schaden wie ich (und ich bin tank), CCn nicht, brechen ihr eigenes CC und das von anderen, stehen im feuer, und beschweren sich, wenn man sie darauf hinweist. Falls sie überhaupt reden und nicht wortlos mitlaufen 

Frr, Moonfire. Frrr, Moonfire. Frr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (20. Januar 2011)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Nö, seit Cata eher anderherum, die Leute sind sehr vernünftig weil das Addon einfach Vernung fordert/fördert und ziemlich erwachsen ist. Dieses rumkloppen auf Vorurteilen finde ich langweilig. Wenn Lotro ein Problem derzeit hat durch F2P akzeptiere ich das. Nur ist der Vergleich zu WoW einfach falsch, da ja quasi gesagt wird': Seit F2p haben wir WoW Niveau. Diese Gleichung geht halt nicht auf da WoW ein AboSpiel ist. Wenn müsste es heissen, dass seit F2P bei Lotro das Niveau auf WoW-Abo Spieler gesunken ist ;-)
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, die Honks rennen überall rum. Ich bin sicher kein WoW-Fanboy aber dieser Möchtegern-Vergleich stimmt einfach nicht.
> 
> Aloha


Das es seit Cata eine angenehmere Tendenz gibt, bestreite ich ja nicht. Nur reicht das bischen nicht aus um die Situation tatsächlich zu ändern. Weil wie gesagt die Kombination von Buchhaltern und unbekümmerten Spielern der Faktor ist, welcher das Niveau gesenkt hat. Momentan sind alle beschäftigt, für noch 4 wochen oder so. Dann sind die ersten Buchalter wieder auf Max und fangen an ihre Forderungen zu stellen, wie nur mit den Top Ten ausgerüsteten und FotM-geskillten Leuten durch die Instanzen zu ziehn und die unbekümmerten plappern das auf ihre Art nach. Das können nur Leute ausführen, denen alles andere am verlängerten Rücken vorbei geht. Und das hab ich ja nicht nur in den Jahren WoW vom Start bis zum letzten Jahr erlebt, sondern auch über 4 Jahre in DAoC. Nur hat sich DAoC 2 Mal gewaltig gesund geschrumpft, WoW eben noch nicht, wobei die jetzt veröffentlichten zahlen schon Bände sprechen (das ich persönlich die Zahl auf die Hälfte davon geschätzt hab is eben das Subjektive dran). Es ist eben kein Vorurteil, sondern bitteres Erleben von mir. Und die Nummer in WoW führt nach über einem Jahr ohne immer noch dazu, daß ich in anderen Spielen Gruppen nahezu immer ablehne. Nämlich sobald einer eine bestimmte joviale Ausdrucksweise benutzt  
Jeder soll gerne so spielen wie er mag, aber er darf andere über überzogene Forderungen nicht in ein verkorkstes Ambiente sowohl im Spiel als auch im RL reinziehen...


----------



## EisblockError (20. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe ziemlich wenig solcher Leute zu gesicht bekommen auf belegear


----------



## Vetaro (20. Januar 2011)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Nur hat sich DAoC 2 Mal gewaltig gesund geschrumpft, WoW eben noch nicht, wobei die jetzt veröffentlichten zahlen schon Bände sprechen (das ich persönlich die Zahl auf die Hälfte davon geschätzt hab is eben das Subjektive dran).



Nämlich, dass Cataclysm das meistverkaufte PC spiel ist, mit der vorigen erweiterung auf dem zweiten Platz? 

Meintest du deine aussage als beleg, dass WoW eher nicht schrumpfen wird, oder für die gegenteilige aussage? o.ô


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (21. Januar 2011)

Man könnte eine oberflächliche Rechnung machen. Bei insgesamt über 12 mio verkauften Exemplaren des Grundspiels, weil Bedingung für eine Erweiterung wurden mehr als 1/3 erreicht. 

Das wird aber nicht den Gegebenheiten im asiatischen Markt um China gerecht (kein Privater kauft dort Computerspieloe, sondern die Spielhallen). Dort müssen um die 4 mio Käufer des Grundspiels kein Exemplar der Erweiterung kaufen.
Ich kann spekulieren ob die im asiatischen Markt kostenlos gelieferten Cataclismen mit als verkauft eingerechnet wurden (in dem Fall ist die Com auf 1/3 geschrumpft) oder 
die Angabe nur für den westlichen Markt + Japan gilt. Dann müßte man über 4 mio von den 12 abziehen und hat Cata immerhin nur fast 3 Mio ehemalige Spieler nicht angesprochen.
Das ändert zwar nichts an dem Spitzenplatz, ist jedoch eine deutliche Tendenz ... und entspricht im Verhältnis dem Aderlaß von DAoC nach der Erweiterung ToA.


----------



## Tarkion (21. Januar 2011)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Also ich habe ziemlich wenig solcher Leute zu gesicht bekommen auf belegear



Guter Witz! Auf Bele wird man vom GM schon angezählt wenn der Nachname nicht im Simarillion steht. 

@Ventaro: Das war der, der sich erst in einen Baum verwandeln muss, gell?  Ich finde Barlow kann man getrost mit ein paar Änderungen (was die Klassen angeht) auf jedes andere MMO übertragen.^^ Was eigentlich schon zeigt, dass sich die Commmunities nicht so sehr unterscheiden.


----------



## Whitepeach (21. Januar 2011)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Nö, seit Cata eher anderherum, die Leute sind sehr vernünftig weil das Addon einfach Vernung fordert/fördert und ziemlich erwachsen ist. Dieses rumkloppen auf Vorurteilen finde ich langweilig. Wenn Lotro ein Problem derzeit hat durch F2P akzeptiere ich das. Nur ist der Vergleich zu WoW einfach falsch, da ja quasi gesagt wird': Seit F2p haben wir WoW Niveau. Diese Gleichung geht halt nicht auf da WoW ein AboSpiel ist. Wenn müsste es heissen, dass seit F2P bei Lotro das Niveau auf WoW-Abo Spieler gesunken ist ;-)
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, die Honks rennen überall rum. Ich bin sicher kein WoW-Fanboy aber dieser Möchtegern-Vergleich stimmt einfach nicht.
> 
> Aloha



Natürlich ist es SEIT Cata anders, denn ein Großteil derer, die HDRO nur aus Langeweile (nichts zu tun haben als rumposen und GS-Diskussionen zu führen kann ja sooo ermüdend sein ^^) kostenlos angespielt haben und jedes noch so winzige Detail als "aus Wow geklaut" ansehen und denken, man bekommt alles in den Hintern geschoben als wäre man ein VIP, die sind ja SEIT Cata wieder weg.
Und ja, Toxic... bisweilen fühlte man sich eine Zeit lang im Breeland und im Auenland wie im Brachlandchat -.-



ABER, um mal wieder zum haupsächlichen Teil des Topics zu kommen, es ist schliesslich das HDRO Forum hier, und nicht das WOW-Beweihräucherungs-Forum ^^:

Im November wurde das Spielklima manchmal schon erheblich angekratzt, schließlich gibt es keine Gesichtskontrolle fürs f2p, aber seit anfang Dezember hat es aber auch merklich abgenommen.

Und nun, lieber TE, Kopf hoch und nicht den Spaß verderben lassen, auf Idioten wirst du überall, in jedem MMO treffen, mal sind es mehr, mal weniger.... aber - sie sind da und unter uns 

Grüße


----------



## rebelknight (21. Januar 2011)

auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt ein fan von f2p und dem shop bin, bin ich froh dass die anzahl der aktiven spieler um einiges angewachsen ist.
die gebiete sind nicht mehr so ausgestorben wie das eine ganze zeit lang mal war. sicher gibt es auch das ein oder andere schwarze schaf mehr. allerdings gehen mir momentan die leute, die sich nur noch einloggen um möglichst viele tickets zu schreiben fast mehr auf den sack.


zu wow: ich verstehs einfach nicht. 95 % aller wow spieler sehen das leveln als notwendiges übel um dann so schnell wie möglich den dungeon-browser anwerfen zu können.

die meisten haben doch nichtmal gemerkt dass bei cataclysm das freie spiel, und das spiel in einer gruppe total eingeschränkt wurde. es geht nur noch um raids und instanzen.
die gehören natürlich zwingend dazu, aber nur noch dungeon-browser hat mit einem rollenspiel wenig zu tun.

ich hoffe lotro wird nie so extrem.


----------



## Kalyptus (21. Januar 2011)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Also ich habe ziemlich wenig solcher Leute zu gesicht bekommen auf belegear




Weil hier die großen Sippen übereingekommen sind, jeden Verstoß zu Melden. und die GM´s super mitgezogen haben.


----------



## Shackal (21. Januar 2011)

Es ist in allen F2P Spiele das spielernivou sinkt zumindest ist es meine erfahrung sei es ob es sich um ein F2P MMO oder ein browsergame handelt.
Ich selber habe auch schon länger browsergame ohne Itemshop gespielt und als man ein itemshop eingeführt hat ging das spielernivou drastisch bergab.
Die Lotro spieler bekommen jetzt nur mit was in F2P MMO so abgeht


----------



## Cruxshadow (21. Januar 2011)

Zum Gruße

Ein klein wenig muß ich Pyrodimi zwar zustimmen...jedoch in einigen Punkten auch widersprechen.

Auch DAoC war keine ach so tolle Community.
Auch dort wurde sich regelmäßig zerfleischt...und weil es ingame halt nicht ging über die Reiche hinweg, dienten Foren als weiterer Kriegsschauplatz zwischen Spielern aus Midgard, Albion und Hibernia.
Das war so krank, daß man mit seiner Meinung akzeptiert wurde wenn man in Hibernia spielte...aber wechselte man das Reich um wieder Spaß am Spiel zu finden und vertrat diese Meinung weiterhin...
dann war diese Meinung plötzlich Grund angefeindet zu werden von Leuten die se vorher akzeptiert haben.

Weiterhin ist das schlechte Verhalten auch keine WOW-Erfindung...ich spielte seit Mitte/Ende der 90er...noch zu Zeiten als MMORPG wirklich extrem kostenintensiv waren....Flatrates waren ein ferner Traum...
und schon damals existierten die "Kiddies".
World of Warcraft bietet seit Jahren die größte Ansammlung an Spielern für uns Europäer und damit im Verhältnis auch die meisten Knalltüten.

Zu der Aussage eines anderen Users, daß seit Cataclysm es besser geworden sei, weil man wieder mehr "Skill" braucht in den Instanzen/Raids.
Auch hier widerspreche ich.
Gerade in den heroischen Cataclysm-Instanzen über den Dungeon-Finder fällt immer wieder auf, daß Leute kein Durchhaltevermögen und Benehmen haben.
Oft erlebt...zweite oder dritte Mobgruppe...es passiert mal das einer stirbt...und wortlos wird die Gruppe verlassen...oder noch geschimpft was für Kackspieler doch alle anderen sind.
Das sind keine Einzelfälle...das ist Standard.


----------



## Shackal (21. Januar 2011)

Cruxshadow schrieb:


> Zum Gruße
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daran erinnere ich mich auch noch jeden Monat so 300DM für Internetkosten


----------



## Vetaro (21. Januar 2011)

rebelknight schrieb:


> die meisten haben doch nichtmal gemerkt dass bei cataclysm das freie spiel, und das spiel in einer gruppe total eingeschränkt wurde. es geht nur noch um raids und instanzen.
> die gehören natürlich zwingend dazu, aber nur noch dungeon-browser hat mit einem rollenspiel wenig zu tun.



Du meinst wahrscheinlich "spielen in der offenen welt", also vor allem quests?

Da muss ich dir recht geben, die wurden enorm beschnitten, zum Beispiel, indem WoW die besten Quests in einem MMORPG bekommen hat, die ich je gesehen habe.

Oder meinst du, wie lange einen der quest-content beschäftigt? bis level 85 warens für mich 3,5 wochen, wenn man alle freizeit reinsteckt. Und seitdem mache ich jeden tag immernoch ~15-25 tägliche quests. Dass man nur noch dungeons und raids sehen würde, ist n gerücht.


----------



## IcecreamLE (21. Januar 2011)

viel text.. alles nicht gelesen

wie nach Jahren der Spaß verlorengeht .. könnte auch die überschrift von einem bericht
über gescheiterte ehen sein

first big love --> monotonie --> the end, aber keiner will sich trennen


----------



## Ellrock (21. Januar 2011)

IcecreamLE schrieb:


> first big love --> monotonie --> the end, aber keiner will sich trennen



und was bleibt ist statt einer sauberen trennung nur noch rumheulen und ein zurück schauen zu einer Zeit in der alles angeblich alles besser war. Dem Anfang.


----------



## skyline930 (21. Januar 2011)

TL;DR - wenns dir keinen Spaß macht hör auf das Spiel zu zocken. Was hier viele täglich vergessen ist das ein Spiel primär dazu da ist um Spaß zu machen, und nicht um virtuelle Schwanzvergleiche o.Ä. zu machen.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (22. Januar 2011)

IcecreamLE schrieb:


> viel text.. alles nicht gelesen



LOL Beste Voraussetzungen um bei einer Diskussion mitzumachen!


----------



## rebelknight (22. Januar 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Du meinst wahrscheinlich "spielen in der offenen welt", also vor allem quests?
> 
> Da muss ich dir recht geben, die wurden enorm beschnitten, zum Beispiel, indem WoW die besten Quests in einem MMORPG bekommen hat, die ich je gesehen habe.
> 
> Oder meinst du, wie lange einen der quest-content beschäftigt? bis level 85 warens für mich 3,5 wochen, wenn man alle freizeit reinsteckt. Und seitdem mache ich jeden tag immernoch ~15-25 tägliche quests. Dass man nur noch dungeons und raids sehen würde, ist n gerücht.




dann gehörst du zu den wenigen die sich noch für quests interessieren vetaro. ich kenn jede menge wow--spieler, und alle wollen nur aufrüsten um raiden zu gehn.

unterstüzt wird meine these immer von wow-spielern die beispielsweise unter beiträgen von swtor schreiben:
"was interessiert mich story und ob die quests schön sind. ich will endcontent sehen!"

mit dem beschnittenen spiel in der offenen welt meinte ich nicht die qualität der quests. ich rede von den nachteilen des phasings.

ich kann mich nicht auf mein flugmount setzen und mal schauen was in dem gebiet so los ist. da ist nämlich gar nichts los, weil außer in dem teil für den ich ne quest hab alles ausgestorben ist.
in hyal hatte ich ne quest übersehen und musste ewig durch das gebiet fliegen um den einen questgeber zu finden der ne quest für mich hat. in einer anderen ecke anfangen ist unmöglich.
mit einem freund zusammen mal kurz ein paar quests zu erledigen, ist fast unmöglich bei einer einzigen questreihe, wenn du nicht gemeinsam von vorne anfängst.

wenn mir es so schwer gemacht wird mit freunden zu spielen, kann ich auch offline eine gescheite story spielen und krieg von egoisten wenigstens keine mobs weggehauen


----------



## Vetaro (22. Januar 2011)

mich interessieren die quests, auf level 85, weil es dafür raidrelevante items gibt. Die quests geben, auf dauer gesehen, epix. Und auf Tol Barad (wo's immerhin täglich 6 bis 18 quests gibt) gibts noch mehr epics *und* einen drachen, der die mühe wert ist.


----------



## War-Rock (22. Januar 2011)

Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum WoW spieler hier jeden thread infiltirieren müssen und immer etwaige diskussionen um ein spiel auf WoW verlagern. Klar wir kennen alle wow, 99% hier haben es schon gespielt, aber was hat das Questen in Cataclysm (was mE total für die Tonne ist) mit den f2p nachteilen in Lotro zu tun?
Cata ist das schlechteste WoW Addon, was ich bisher gespielt habe, WoW zu 4.01. macht so viel spaß, wie würstchenwasser zu trinken. 

Darum ist es in Mittelerde nach der f2p einführung auch so geworden wie es geworden ist. Viele spielen es einfach mal an. Dass man dann das Verhalten, was man in anderen MMOs, also vorranging wahrscheinlich WoW, gelernt hat mit übernimmt ist eine logische Schlussfolgerung. Und ja, ich kenne keine Community in der so viele Pfeifen rumlaufen wie in WoW, vor allem auch prozentual, und das hat dann nichts mehr damit zu tun, dass es das meistgespielte MMO (kein RPG) ist.
Ganz ehrlich, selbst in diversen shooter communitys sind die leute umgänglicher und netter. 
Als ich von WoW weg kam und Hdro gespielt habe, wehte mir ein lau warmer wind um die nase, ich habe mich noch nie so gefreut ein spiel einfach zu spielen ohne Mitspielern immer etwas beweisen zu müssen. Ich finde schade, dass es sich langsam aber sicher anfängt zu ändern.


----------



## Vetaro (22. Januar 2011)

> Cata ist das schlechteste WoW Addon, was ich bisher gespielt habe, WoW zu 4.01. macht so viel spaß, wie würstchenwasser zu trinken.



WoW zu 4.0.1 ist vor cataclysm. Zu dem zeitpunkt war nichtmal neuer content anwesend. 
"Das ist schlecht" ist kein argument.
Dein Beitrag vermisst jegliche Anzahl an Argumenten.
Nachdem du dich beschwerst, dass wir über WoW reden, fängst du an, über WoW zu reden.

plx go away.


----------



## Ascalonier (22. Januar 2011)

Ein Spiel ist immer so gut wie es seine Mitspieler sind. Du musst auch Spieler finden die bereitwillig mit dir auch in Schlachtzügen gehen um ein MMo voll aus zu kosten. Das Teamplay spielt da eine große Rolle.
Immer nur schnell hochpuschen und dann sagen das Spiel ist Scheiße. Raiden kann mann schon ab Level 55. Ihr könnt euch doch bestimmt  noch an das gejammer erinnern: schon wieder Eiskronezitadelle. ^^


----------



## rebelknight (22. Januar 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> mich interessieren die quests, auf level 85, weil es dafür raidrelevante items gibt. Die quests geben, auf dauer gesehen, epix. Und auf Tol Barad (wo's immerhin täglich 6 bis 18 quests gibt) gibts noch mehr epics *und* einen drachen, der die mühe wert ist.




ok, das gehört ja dann auch dazu und soll so sein. von tol barad hab ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht viel gesehen.
was ich eben vermisse ist dass es sonst von 80-85 kein gruppenspiel gibt.

die quests sind so ultra-leicht dass du gar nicht auf die idee kommst jemand zu fragen ob er dir hilft.

gruppenspiel mit freunden fast unmöglich. man kann nicht sagen, komm, ich helf dir mal ein paar mobs zu kloppen. ich kann meinen kollegen nichtmal sehen.

wow kommt bei solchen threads immer zum thema weil es eine nicht geringe zahl an gamern gibt die meinen, alles muss sich nach wow richten und alles muss mit wow verglichen werden weil es das beste spiel ist.
der trend den wow geht, gerade jetzt mit cata im highlevel, gefällt mir nicht. der trend den wow-spieler gehen, von wegen wir brauchen keine story, nur weil kein mensch die story von wow noch rafft, gefällt mir auch nicht. nur dungeonbrowser ist kein rollenspiel mehr.

und daher hoffe ich dass sich spiele wie swtor und auch hdro sich nicht weiter an wow angleichen.


----------



## Boccanegra (22. Januar 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> plx go away.


Warum sollte er? Er will ja eigentlich über LOTRO reden, alleine, Du und einige andere, ihr kriegt Euch ja nicht ein mit Euren Lobeshymen über dieses andere Spiel, über das wir hier nicht weiter reden sollten, denn um diese Eure neue (oder alte)  Liebe geht es weder in diesem Thread, noch in diesem Board. Du willst über Dein neues Lieblingsspiel reden? Kein Problem: dafür gibt es ein eigenes Board, nämlich dieses hier: http://forum.buffed....ld-of-warcraft/


----------



## Vaisser (22. Januar 2011)

Ich hab wow seid April 2005 gespielt und habs Cata zu verdanken das ich mal über den Tellerrand geschaut hab - und siehe da - es exitiert noch Leben in anderen Galaxien die nicht der bekannten wow-Welt angehören. Hab erstmal HdRO f2p gespielt und dann aber recht schnell ein ABO abgeschlossen weil mich das Spiel total in den Bann gezogen hat. Ich kann mir momentan überhaupt nicht vorstellen nochmal nach wow zurückzukehren, obwohl man nie nie sagen soll. Jedenfalls hab ich das Gefühl, das mit Cata das Spiel irreparabel zerstört wurde - aber so sind die Geschmäcker eben verschieden, vielleicht liegts auch daran das nach fast 6 Jahren einfach mal genug ist.


----------



## Vetaro (22. Januar 2011)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Warum sollte er? Er will ja eigentlich über LOTRO reden



Wenn du über HdRO ein gespräch führen würdest, wie wäre es dann, wenn du etwas zu HdRO sagst, worauf wir antworten können.

Es ist einfach so, dass es wie bei Theater und Musik auch eine art Spiele-Allgemeinbildung gibt. Wenn ich an HdRO denke, denke ich an all meine Erfahrungen mit anderen Spielen, offline wie online, daran, was das eine besser und das andere schlechter macht. Ich finde diese inter-thematischen Sachen interessant.

Das Startthema dieses Threads ist, unter anderem, die Qualität von HdRO und der Spieler. Wenn ich darüber rede, möchte ich gerne Vergleichswerte haben. Falls du schon länger dabei bist, ich habe mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad verschiedener Spiele mit HdRO verglichen. Als ich also über WoW sprach, geschah das zu dem Zweck, einen besseren Blick auch auf dieses Spiel zu werfen. Darauf antworteten andere Leute, und dann wieder ich. Wir nennen das ein "Gespräch".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir werden wieder über HdRO reden, wenn es _etwas zu bereden gibt_. Es geschieht aber nichts in der Richtung. Wenn es dir missfällt, dass ich nicht strikt beim thema bleibe, habe ich leider keine geeignete Lösung anzubieten, denn ich halte mich schon seit vier Jahren nicht an das thema, das die Überschrift vorgibt. Aktuell ist es zufällig mal WoW, bitte komm darauf klar


----------



## Set0 (22. Januar 2011)

Statt einem Vetaro laufen jetzt mehrere von denen rum. Der Typ ist halt genau das, was man unter einem Klischee WoWler versteht.

Wenn man Spaß an dem Spiel hat, dann spielt man das Spiel trotzdem weiter. Falls ihr euch von solchen Sachen verscheuchen lässt, dann fragt man sich, warum ihr das Spiel mögt. Besser ist es aber, wenn ihr euch selber diese Frage stellt. Es gibt so viele gute Spiele, lasst sie wegen solcher Tatsachen doch nicht zu Grunde gehen.


----------



## Maladin (23. Januar 2011)

Ich bitte darum nicht in den Offtopic zu rutschen. WoW ist für Vergleiche nicht angebracht, da es sich dabei nicht um ein F2P MMO handelt. Das Thema Herr ist der Ringe Online und die Problematik der Veränderungen durch das Free to Play Modell. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Styr74 (23. Januar 2011)

rebelknight schrieb:


> ok, das gehört ja dann auch dazu und soll so sein. von tol barad hab ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht viel gesehen.
> was ich eben vermisse ist dass es sonst von 80-85 kein gruppenspiel gibt.
> 
> die quests sind so ultra-leicht dass du gar nicht auf die idee kommst jemand zu fragen ob er dir hilft.



Gruppenspiel gibt es bei HDRO post Moria auch nicht mehr, selbst Buch 1 kannst kpl. solo machen, also Du merkst für dich ändert sich nix^^


----------



## Styr74 (23. Januar 2011)

Set0 schrieb:


> Statt einem Vetaro laufen jetzt mehrere von denen rum. Der Typ ist halt genau das, was man unter einem Klischee WoWler versteht.
> 
> Wenn man Spaß an dem Spiel hat, dann spielt man das Spiel trotzdem weiter. Falls ihr euch von solchen Sachen verscheuchen lässt, dann fragt man sich, warum ihr das Spiel mögt. Besser ist es aber, wenn ihr euch selber diese Frage stellt. Es gibt so viele gute Spiele, lasst sie wegen solcher Tatsachen doch nicht zu Grunde gehen.



vetaro hat übrigens einige gute Guides für HDRO Inis und Raids verfasst, und oben die Übersicht für HDRO Neueinsteiger gemacht. Was war denn so dein Beitrag für die HDRO Com.?


----------



## Tarkion (24. Januar 2011)

IcecreamLE schrieb:


> first big love --> monotonie --> the end, aber keiner will sich trennen



Das könnte man auch von diesen Fred sagen.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (24. Januar 2011)

Sollte eine Community, die so mit ihrer Offenheit und Spielerfreundlichkeit wirbt, derart über andere Spiele herziehen? Ich weiss ja nicht, aber ich habe doch des Öfteren den Eindruck, dass sich die HdRO-Community für etwas sehr besonderes in dieser Szene hält. Ich bin weder WoW-Fanatiker, noch bin ich Feind. Ich mag WoW, aber ich mag auch LotRO. Ich habe noch diverse andere MMOs gedaddelt, damals zB auch UO und EQ, und muss sagen da waren derartige Diskussionen völlig fehl am Platz. HdRO hat auch sehr viele beschränkte Spieler. Diese mögen sich anders ausdrücken als die des Genreprimus, nur muss ich leider sagen, wie ich finde nicht immer besser. 
Und an dieser Stelle muss ich doch mal etwas positives über andere MMOs loswerden. Dort höre ich nie etwas von der übertriebenen Freundlichkeit, die auf den Servern vorherrscht, und dann doch nur in gemindertem Maß vorzufinden ist. Ich finde es doch sehr anmaßend zu sagen, ein Spiel hätte in der öffentlichen Comm (Handelschat, Zufallsgruppen, etc.) die gleiche freundliche Atmosphäre, wie andere Spiele in einer familiären Gilde. Denn in WoW konnte ich über die Jahre zu meiner Gilde eine vertrauensvollere Beziehung aufbauen als zu sämtlichen Usern der HdRO Community zusammen.
So far, Fr33.


----------



## rebelknight (24. Januar 2011)

Styr74 schrieb:


> Gruppenspiel gibt es bei HDRO post Moria auch nicht mehr, selbst Buch 1 kannst kpl. solo machen, also Du merkst für dich ändert sich nix^^



das ist blödsinn! es geht hauptsächlich ums phasing. aber ich erklärs nicht nochmal.
bei düsterwald hast du wenigstes die wahl.


----------



## Styr74 (24. Januar 2011)

rebelknight schrieb:


> das ist blödsinn! es geht hauptsächlich ums phasing. aber ich erklärs nicht nochmal.
> bei düsterwald hast du wenigstes die wahl.



ok, wenn sich deine Aussage nur aufs Phasing bezogen hat, dann habe ich es in der Tat falsch gedeutet.
Ändert wiederum nix an der Tatsache das es im DW keinerlei Gruppencontent mahr ausserhalb der Instanzen mehr gibt.

Eine Gruppe bilden kann man in jedem MMO um eine Quest zu machen, ob es nötig ist sei dahingestellt.


----------



## rebelknight (24. Januar 2011)

Styr74 schrieb:


> ok, wenn sich deine Aussage nur aufs Phasing bezogen hat, dann habe ich es in der Tat falsch gedeutet.
> Ändert wiederum nix an der Tatsache das es im DW keinerlei Gruppencontent mahr ausserhalb der Instanzen mehr gibt.
> 
> Eine Gruppe bilden kann man in jedem MMO um eine Quest zu machen, ob es nötig ist sei dahingestellt.



auch da muss ich nochmal sagen dass das bei cataclysm eben nicht so einfach ist. du kommst da nach fast jeder quest auf einen anderen layer. du kannst nicht einfach mal aus spaß sagen, ich helf meinem kollegen ein paar mobs kloppen, weil ich die mobs von ihm gar nicht sehe wenn ich nicht die selbe quest habe.

kann dir aber auch anders nicht recht geben. düsterwald hat zumindest gebiete bei denen man beim leveln nicht immer ganz einfach durchspazieren konnte. und in gathburz ist es mit 65 noch nicht wirklich ungefährlich. merkt man gerade jetzt wenn nicht mehr so viel los ist bei den dailys.
dazu kommen noch die scharmützel, die du dann auch mal mit 2 oder 3 leuten machen kannst. also ich fand das nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Neduras79 (24. Januar 2011)

Also die Instanzierung der Buchreihe in Hdro ist doch auch nicht viel anders wie das Phasing in WOW. Wenn ich nicht den richtigen Step in der 
Questreihe habe kann ich nicht helfen...

Phasing betrifft ja nicht alle Bereiche in WOW.

Also ich bin mit Cata, von der Strory, mehr als zufrieden! Selten wurde mir so oft ein grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert...

Klar ist es nicht so ernst wie in Hdro, aber mit Indi Jones durch Uldum zu rennen mach schon wirklich viel Spaß!
Nach jeder Quest bekommt man nen kleinen gescripteten Film.

Aber auch mit meinem Worgen Twink hatte/hab ich in der "Neuen-Alten" Welt wirklich Spaß.
Sicher war WOW noch nie das Aushängeschild für ne Epische Queststory, aber mit Cata hat sich in meinen Augen viel zum positiven geändert...

Leider ist die Ausprägung auf den Endcontent noch stärker geworden. Somit hab ich mit meinem Main-Char grad nen Hänger weil ich nicht mehr Raiden will.


----------



## rebelknight (24. Januar 2011)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Also die Instanzierung der Buchreihe in Hdro ist doch auch nicht viel anders wie das Phasing in WOW. Wenn ich nicht den richtigen Step in der
> Questreihe habe kann ich nicht helfen...
> 
> Phasing betrifft ja nicht alle Bereiche in WOW.
> ...




nee, das kannst du nicht vergleichen. bei den büchern kann man fast immer helfen. ok, bei düsterwald muss man die scharmützel erst frei spielen, aber sonst.
phasing ist ja auch nicht nur schlecht. damit kann man schöne sachen machen. aber so wie in tiefenheim, eine einzige questreihe mit schätzungsweise über 100 quests. die erkundung einer neuen welt an einem durchgezogenen faden. mir gefällts nicht.


----------



## Tarkion (24. Januar 2011)

Kinners, Kinners! Können wir mal wieder runterkommen. 
Ihr spielt alle das beste MMORPG der Welt.


Sanfte Grüße





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neduras79 (24. Januar 2011)

Ok ich geb zu das Tiefenheim auch für mich ein Negativ-Beispiel ist. Hat mir persönlich auch nicht wirklich gefallen das man mit ner ewigen Questreihe einmal im Kreis rum geschickt wurde!
Hab ich auch nur eher wegen Ruf durchgespielt, aber zu den positiven Beispielen gehören auf alle Fälle Uldum und Vashi´r.

Ich finde es super das man in einer Offenen Welt an Schlachten teil nimmt und jedes Gebiet seine eigenen Konflikte hat.
Ist mir bei weiten lieber als instanzierte Bereiche, weil es ein größeres Gefühl gibt ein Teil der Welt zu sein.

Phasing ist ne super Sache in meinen Augen.


----------



## rebelknight (24. Januar 2011)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Ok ich geb zu das Tiefenheim auch für mich ein Negativ-Beispiel ist. Hat mir persönlich auch nicht wirklich gefallen das man mit ner ewigen Questreihe einmal im Kreis rum geschickt wurde!
> Hab ich auch nur eher wegen Ruf durchgespielt, aber zu den positiven Beispielen gehören auf alle Fälle Uldum und Vashi´r.
> 
> Ich finde es super das man in einer Offenen Welt an Schlachten teil nimmt und jedes Gebiet seine eigenen Konflikte hat.
> ...



 wie gesagt. ich bin in hyal rumgeflogen weil ich eine quest verpasst hatte und hab gemerkt dass die ganze welt einfach ausgestorben ist. nicht wirklich gut für die atmosphäre und kann ich mir bei lotro einfach nicht vorstellen. und wenn ich mit meinem freund dann spielen kann wann ich will, nehm ich lieber die instanzierten bereiche.


----------



## Neduras79 (24. Januar 2011)

Auch da magst du recht haben! Ist mir auch 1-2 mal passiert, aber das hebt den Vorteil von Phasing in meinen Augen nicht auf!


----------



## Neduras79 (24. Januar 2011)

Aber jetzt mal ne andere Frage die eher zum Thread passt und meinen Spaß an Hdro auch etwas trübt....

Habe mich vor paar Tagen auch mal wieder mit meinem Lv 50 Jäger eingelogt und wollte wieder bissl in Mittelerde eintauchen.
Leider musste ich dann fest stellen das ich mit meinem "Nur" Premium Acc nicht mehr die Reittaxis benutzen kann um in meine Questgebiete zu kommen.

Ist es wirklich so das man als Premium Spieler Punkte bracuht um zu reisen, oder eben nur noch mit meinem eigenen Pferd überall hinkomme?
Das würde für mich den Spielspaß doch erheblich mindern...

Grüße


----------



## NeAldorCyning (24. Januar 2011)

Dass deine Rechtschreibung und deine Grammatik so aussieht wie sie nun mal aussieht, schreibe ich mal deinem Wutausbruch und der Hektik mit der du das ganze wohl geschrieben hast zu ;-)
Was auch nicht direkt mit dem Thema zu tun hat was du da aufschlägst, ich jedoch einfach mal loswerden muss, ein großes Lob wie du deinen Beitrag geschrieben hast, es macht wirklich Spaß diesen zu lesen :-)

Da ich ja nun selbst (jedenfalls wieder seit Cata) viel WoW spiel', kenn' ich das wovon du da spricht natürlich nur alzu gut. Sich darüber aufregen man kann lange und viel, ich selbst hab' nie lange WoW am Stück gespielt (nich' im Sinne von paar Stunden am Stück, sondern im Sinne von 1-2 Monate), g'rad' weil die Comnunity so, ähem, is' wie sie nun mal is'. Ich kan dir nur raten das nich' so zu tun und dir den Spaß so nich' verderben zu lassen. Such' dir einfach eine nette Gilde und hab' mit der Spaß. Wenn man sich dort dann erstmal etwas eingelebt hat wird man diese ganzen unbequemen Leute gar nich' mehr so richtig wahrnehmen... ;-)
Ich selbst werd' deswegen jetzt auch wohl mehr WoW am Stück mal spielen, wir sind und werden auch wohl nich' zu den erfolgreicheren Gilden unseres Servers gehören (und unser Server (Onyxia) is' nich' g'rad' gut), aber wir haben einfach verdammt viel Spaß miteinander und in den raids hat man ständig was zu lachen...^^
Such' dir also eine nette Gilde und schon bald merkst diesen ganzen macht-mir-meinen-Spaß-kaputt-Kram nich' ;-)


----------



## Vetaro (24. Januar 2011)

NeAldorCyning schrieb:


> Dass deine Rechtschreibung und deine Grammatik so aussieht wie sie nun mal aussieht, schreibe ich mal deinem Wutausbruch und der Hektik mit der du das ganze wohl geschrieben hast zu ;-)




Wie vorher schonmal gesagt, wir sind in einem sechs seiten langen thread und du sagst "Du", ohne den angesprochenen zu definieren.


----------



## Neduras79 (25. Januar 2011)

NeAldorCyning schrieb:


> Dass deine Rechtschreibung und deine Grammatik so aussieht wie sie nun mal aussieht, schreibe ich mal deinem Wutausbruch und der Hektik mit der du das ganze wohl geschrieben hast zu ;-)
> Was auch nicht direkt mit dem Thema zu tun hat was du da aufschlägst, ich jedoch einfach mal loswerden muss, ein großes Lob wie du deinen Beitrag geschrieben hast, es macht wirklich Spaß diesen zu lesen :-)
> 
> Da ich ja nun selbst (jedenfalls wieder seit Cata) viel WoW spiel', kenn' ich das wovon du da spricht natürlich nur alzu gut. Sich darüber aufregen man kann lange und viel, ich selbst hab' nie lange WoW am Stück gespielt (nich' im Sinne von paar Stunden am Stück, sondern im Sinne von 1-2 Monate), g'rad' weil die Comnunity so, ähem, is' wie sie nun mal is'. Ich kan dir nur raten das nich' so zu tun und dir den Spaß so nich' verderben zu lassen. Such' dir einfach eine nette Gilde und hab' mit der Spaß. Wenn man sich dort dann erstmal etwas eingelebt hat wird man diese ganzen unbequemen Leute gar nich' mehr so richtig wahrnehmen... ;-)
> ...



Ich verstehe nichts... und sehe auch keinen Bezug zu nem Vorpost!
Muss wohl paar Seiten vorher gewesen sein


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Januar 2011)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal ne andere Frage die eher zum Thread passt und meinen Spaß an Hdro auch etwas trübt....
> 
> Habe mich vor paar Tagen auch mal wieder mit meinem Lv 50 Jäger eingelogt und wollte wieder bissl in Mittelerde eintauchen.
> Leider musste ich dann fest stellen das ich mit meinem "Nur" Premium Acc nicht mehr die Reittaxis benutzen kann um in meine Questgebiete zu kommen.
> ...



nein, du brauchst nur Punkte, wenn du seit f2p release keinen einzigen Monat VIP warst, und dann die "schnelle Reise" nutzen willst. Sobald du ein einziges Mal zahlst sind die dann auch freigeschaltet. Hinreiten kannst du dennoch überall, zur Not mit Zwischenstop


----------



## Neduras79 (25. Januar 2011)

mhh.... ok!?!?

Also ich war in Bree und da konnte ich keiner der Reiseziele anwählen!
Ich war seit f2p Release nicht mehr VIP.

Wie kann ich mit Zwischenstop reisen? Es waren eben keine Ziele verfügbar..also alles ausgegraut.

Wäre für mich kein Problem weil ich das von Früher eh so kenne^^
War zwar kein gutes Feature das man alle Ziele kennen musste, aber besser als laufen^^


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Januar 2011)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Es waren eben keine Ziele verfügbar..also alles ausgegraut.



wenn ALLES ausgegraut ist würd ich mal vom Pferd steigen 

bei mir war's so, das ich als Premium die 'schnelle reise' nicht nutzen konnte (ausser die nach michelbinge, Torin's Halle etc)
nach dem VIP-Monat waren die dann auch freigeschaltet
die 'normalen' Routen (also z.B. Westbree -> Schragen -> Esteldín) gehen. sogar als f2p


----------



## Neduras79 (25. Januar 2011)

Ok werd ich nochmal probieren wobei ich dachte das man aufm Pferd eh nicht mit npc´s interagieren kann!?!?!
Also kein Fenster auf geht....?

Ok danke für die Infos!

Wieder zurück zum Thema^^ Wenn wir es noch schaffen :-p
Aber beteilige mich auch gern an dem Hdro vs. WOW Battle
Beide super Spiele und viele Themen um sich mit Schlamm zu bewerfen :-)


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Januar 2011)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Ok werd ich nochmal probieren wobei ich dachte das man aufm Pferd eh nicht mit npc´s interagieren kann!?!?!
> Also kein Fenster auf geht....?



ne, das geht wunderbar... wär ja auch doof, wenn man für jedes quest-abgeben erst vom pferd runtermüsste.
Nur das doofe Mietmount, das weigert sich standhaft, loszureiten, wenn man schon gemountet ist. Mir würd's an seiner Stelle auch nicht gefallen, Pferd und Reiter zu schlören


----------



## Jesbi (25. Januar 2011)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Mir würd's an seiner Stelle auch nicht gefallen, Pferd und Reiter zu schlören



Der war gut 

Ist schon etwas her, dass ich die ersten vier Seiten dieses Themas gelesen habe.
Aber geht es dem TE denn jetzt wieder besser? Hat sich die Lage bei den Hobbits wieder entspannt?

Erstaunlich nur, wie dass Thema wieder einmal zu einem "Welches MMO ist besser?" abschweift.
Anderseits hat der TE sich ja auch alle Mühe gegeben die WoW-Spieler vor den Kopf zu stossen.

mal sehen was da noch kommt


----------



## Frandibar (25. Januar 2011)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> ne, das geht wunderbar... wär ja auch doof, wenn man für jedes quest-abgeben erst vom pferd runtermüsste.



Du weißt aber schon das das früher bei HDRO und bei WOW normal war ?


----------



## Fuxfell (26. Januar 2011)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal ne andere Frage die eher zum Thread passt und meinen Spaß an Hdro auch etwas trübt....
> 
> Habe mich vor paar Tagen auch mal wieder mit meinem Lv 50 Jäger eingelogt und wollte wieder bissl in Mittelerde eintauchen.
> Leider musste ich dann fest stellen das ich mit meinem "Nur" Premium Acc nicht mehr die Reittaxis benutzen kann um in meine Questgebiete zu kommen.
> ...



Du kannst viele Schnellreisen nur als Vip benutzen. Aber tröste dich als Spieler ohne Abo kannst du in den meisten anderen Spielen noch nichtmal einloggen


----------



## rebelknight (26. Januar 2011)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Der war gut
> 
> Ist schon etwas her, dass ich die ersten vier Seiten dieses Themas gelesen habe.
> Aber geht es dem TE denn jetzt wieder besser? Hat sich die Lage bei den Hobbits wieder entspannt?
> ...




also wenn man das ganze mal global betrachtet, dann sind wir eigentlich nicht so weit vom thema weg.

warum gibts denn das freetoplay model? abo-modell lohnt sich nicht und die leute sind ganz einfach doof genug dafür. ich kenne spieler, die hab ich wochen lang versucht zu überreden hdro zu spielen. wollten kein geld ausgeben. jetzt sitzen sie da und kaufen sich allen möglichen müll für im endeffekt mehr als 12 euro im monat. da komm ich nicht ganz mit.
aber egal, mir solls ja recht sein. mehr geld, bessere addons, so hofft man.

der trend wird aber weiterhin in eine richtung gehen, dass man versucht so viele leute wie möglich ins boot zu holen. ich hab mal eine studie gesehen was ein mmorpg so alles braucht um erfolgreich zu sein. das hat dann am ende aber leider nicht mehr viel mit meinem stimmungsvollen hdro zu tun. mit dem shop ist meiner meinung nach schon sehr viel atmosphäre verloren gegangen.
wenn man mit einem produkt erfolg haben will, guckt man natürlich auch was der marktführer so macht. da kommt dann immer wow ins spiel. wobei ich diese spiele nicht gerne vergleiche. je mehr hdro an den mainstream angepasst wird, umso mehr leute trifft man in mittelerde wie auf der ersten seite vom TE beschrieben.
leider bleibt einem als entwickler aber auch nicht viel übrig, wenn das produkt nicht so erfolgreich ist wie man gerne hätte.
das liegt aber daran dass es eben mehr leute gibt die sich vor den dungeonbrowser setzen, nichte lesen sondern was erreichen wollen, als die klassischen rollenspieler


----------



## Neduras79 (26. Januar 2011)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das das früher bei HDRO und bei WOW normal war ?



Eben! Und in Hdro ging es noch länger nicht drum hab ich nachgefragt...



rebelknight schrieb:


> das liegt aber daran dass es eben mehr leute gibt die sich vor den dungeonbrowser setzen, nichte lesen sondern was erreichen wollen, als die klassischen rollenspieler



Die klassischen Rollenspieler sind ne aussterbende Art....Leider!
Geht nur noch drum schnell max. Lv zu erreichen und in Raids zu gehen..manchmal frag ich mich echt warum sich bei Blizz die Leute noch so viel arbeit machen und Quests schreiben, verfilmen usw... (Natürlich auch in Hdro), weil viele eh nur durchrushen um endlich vor dem ersten Raidboss zu stehen!

Quest annehmen, Map auf und Questtarget suchen, Hinreiten, umhauen, Quest abgeben....


----------



## Vaisser (26. Januar 2011)

Den Machern von HdRO sind ja allein durch die Story schon recht enge Grenzen gezogen was das Spieledisign angeht. Dinge wie Flugreittiere, astrale Ausserirdische, fliegende Untertassen, Chopper, Ritt auf Seepferdchen uswusw. wirds bei Herr der Ringe nicht geben. Imho bin ich da guter Hoffnung das das Spiel im Lauf der Zeit nicht übertrieben entfremdet wird. Eine Monsterfraktion alle wow/Horde könnte ich mir aber vorstellen, glaube da hätte Tolkien nix dagegen gehabt und das Spiel würde es schon bereichern.


----------



## rebelknight (26. Januar 2011)

Vaisser schrieb:


> Den Machern von HdRO sind ja allein durch die Story schon recht enge Grenzen gezogen was das Spieledisign angeht. Dinge wie Flugreittiere, astrale Ausserirdische, fliegende Untertassen, Chopper, Ritt auf Seepferdchen uswusw. wirds bei Herr der Ringe nicht geben. Imho bin ich da guter Hoffnung das das Spiel im Lauf der Zeit nicht übertrieben entfremdet wird. Eine Monsterfraktion alle wow/Horde könnte ich mir aber vorstellen, glaube da hätte Tolkien nix dagegen gehabt und das Spiel würde es schon bereichern.


 
zum glück sind turbine da die hände gebunden, sonst würden wir bei hdro auch unsere questgeber vor lauter flugmounts nicht mehr finden. obwohl ich ja drauf warte bis man adler fliegen und auf wölfen reiten kann.
zumindest kann die story nicht planlos geändert werden.und auch wenn ich gemischte gefühle hab, freu ich mich doch schon ziemlich auf isengart.
monster in der freien welt würde glaub nicht gut funktionieren. auch wenn es interessant wär. aber ein gescheites pvp-gebiet würd es ja auch schon mal tun


----------



## Styr74 (26. Januar 2011)

rebelknight schrieb:


> zum glück sind turbine da die hände gebunden, sonst würden wir bei hdro auch unsere questgeber vor lauter flugmounts nicht mehr finden. obwohl ich ja drauf warte bis man adler fliegen und auf wölfen reiten kann.
> zumindest kann die story nicht planlos geändert werden.und auch wenn ich gemischte gefühle hab, freu ich mich doch schon ziemlich auf isengart.
> monster in der freien welt würde glaub nicht gut funktionieren. auch wenn es interessant wär. aber ein gescheites pvp-gebiet würd es ja auch schon mal tun



Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass genau das umgesetzt werden soll mit Isengard. Also eine Ausweitung des Monsterplays auf die Quest Gebiete um Isengart.
Eine Quelle habe ich leider nicht mehr dazu, aber bin mir sicher das ich da was in der Richtung gelesen habe.

Das neue Bezahlmodell ist eigentlich keine schlechte Idee seitens Turbine. Es ermöglicht halt vielen Spielern neben einem anderen MMO gelegentlich noch bei HDRO reinzuschauen
und auch mal nebenbei etwas im Shop zu erwerben. Gerade Gelegenheitszocker können sich nen Q-Pack kaufen und dann Spielen wie und wann Sie wollen, ohne den Abo Druck halt.

Das ganze wurde leider teilweise schlampig umgesetzt. Ich z.B. zocke im Moment eher ein anderes MMO. Wollte ich neulich bei HDRO eine der 3er Inis in Eregion zocken. Ich war der Meinung
das die über die Moria Erweiterung freigeschaltet seien.
War aber nicht so, gut Punkte hatte ich nimmer genug. Das entsprechende Pack hätte halt noch etwas an Euronen gekostet. Ich gehe in den Shop und bin bereit die auszugeben. Mein altes Abo lief über die Kreditkarte. So aber jetzt muss ich mich noch extra bei Paypal oder Click and Buy anmelden. Kreditkarte geht nur für den Shop nicht, fürs Abo schon......... Da ist mir ingame einfach die Lust flöten gegangen.

Das ganze kann man einfach besser umsetzen!


----------



## Vetaro (26. Januar 2011)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> manchmal frag ich mich echt warum sich bei Blizz die Leute noch so viel arbeit machen weil viele eh nur durchrushen um endlich vor dem ersten Raidboss zu stehen!



Wei Blizzard anstatt stammtischphrasen exakte Informationen über ihre spieler haben und sie wissen, dass genug spieler interesse an Quests und dem rest haben.


----------



## rebelknight (26. Januar 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wei Blizzard anstatt stammtischphrasen exakte Informationen über ihre spieler haben und sie wissen, dass genug spieler interesse an Quests und dem rest haben.




sorry vetaro, auch wenn ich dich und deine posts sehr schätze, so ist dieser satz das beste beispiel für ein stammtischphrase


----------



## Vetaro (26. Januar 2011)

Ich geh jetzt nicht den MMO-champion bluetracker durch, aber es gibt mehrere blueposts in denen einige hauptentwickler das, was ich da oben gesagt habe, ausdrücken. 

Sie haben sowohl ihre faktischen daten (also die menge an spielern, die nur questen und nicht/kaum raiden und sogar twinks machen um mehr zu questen) als auch die wortmeldungen in den foren. 

Spieler merken nur selber eher weniger, wenn leute rumquesten, weil diese leute meistens nicht die öffentlichen kanäle zuspammen mit "Mache jetzt das schlingendorntal alleine, kein GS nötig, möchte jemand nicht mitkommen?"


----------



## rebelknight (27. Januar 2011)

Styr74 schrieb:


> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass genau das umgesetzt werden soll mit Isengard. Also eine Ausweitung des Monsterplays auf die Quest Gebiete um Isengart.
> Eine Quelle habe ich leider nicht mehr dazu, aber bin mir sicher das ich da was in der Richtung gelesen habe.
> 
> Das neue Bezahlmodell ist eigentlich keine schlechte Idee seitens Turbine. Es ermöglicht halt vielen Spielern neben einem anderen MMO gelegentlich noch bei HDRO reinzuschauen
> ...



also von einem neuen pvp gebiet wird ja schon ewig geredet. eine ausweitung des monsterplaysauf questgebiete kann ich mir nicht vostellen.

jo, da wird schon ein shop gemacht und man wird trotzdem nur schlecht sein geld los. aber alles was codemasters macht ist schlampig. ob bezahlsystem oder übersetzung.



Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt nicht den MMO-champion bluetracker durch, aber es gibt mehrere blueposts in denen einige hauptentwickler das, was ich da oben gesagt habe, ausdrücken.
> 
> Sie haben sowohl ihre faktischen daten (also die menge an spielern, die nur questen und nicht/kaum raiden und sogar twinks machen um mehr zu questen) als auch die wortmeldungen in den foren.
> 
> Spieler merken nur selber eher weniger, wenn leute rumquesten, weil diese leute meistens nicht die öffentlichen kanäle zuspammen mit "Mache jetzt das schlingendorntal alleine, kein GS nötig, möchte jemand nicht mitkommen?"



will dir ja gar nicht widersprechen. sicher gibt es auch noch leute die gerne questen. ohne faktische daten zu haben behaupte ich trotzdem dass bei wow diese leute eine minderheit darstellen.
egal, blizz will es allen recht machen um eine größtmögliche zahl von leuten anzusprechen.
deshalb gab es ja auch sicher die zwischensequenzen bei cata und den versuch eine interessante story zu erzählen. leider auf kosten der freien welt. und wenn ich mich in einem mmorpg mit freunden nicht frei bewegen kann spiel ich lieber ein offline rpg mit ner gescheiten story.


----------



## Neduras79 (27. Januar 2011)

Ja es gibt einfach so viele verschiedene Spieltypen... Hab früher selber viel geraidet, aber jetzt merk ich eher das ich keinen Zeitdruck mehr will (hab ich in der Arbeit genug) und drum eher queste und 5er Inis mache... 
Mein Kumpel macht fast komplett nen Bogen um Inis und zieht lieber den 10ten Twink hoch...

Aber es ist bei WOW schon ne klare Richtung zu erkennen... in den Gilden in den ich bin/war sind die Leute so schnell auf Max Lv wie es ging!
Teilweise rein durch Inis oder PVP. Die haben die neuen Gebiete nicht mal gesehen... 

In Hdro ist das zum Glück, durch die Mechanik, nicht so möglich und das nimmt viel Druck und Geschwindigkeit ausm Spiel.


----------



## RedShirt (27. Januar 2011)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Teilweise rein durch Inis oder PVP. Die haben die neuen Gebiete nicht mal gesehen...



Kein Ruf bei den Fraktionen -> keine Rufepics -> keine Schultern/Kopfverzauberungen.

Nenne mir den "high.end.gamer", der ohne SchulterVZ einen Progress machen möchte... den nimmt keiner mit. Die Gilde würd ich auslachen.
Der muss also schonmal die Freischaltungsquestreihe in Deepholm machen...

Dragonmaw ebenso, sonst kein Tabard und nichtmal Flugpunkt.

Der Rest geht leichter, aber *sehen* muss man die schon.

Ich bin aber auch froh, nicht mit *jedem* Char komplette Gebiete abgrinden (was anderes ist es nicht mehr) zu müssen, wenn ich mich hauptsächlich für Raids interesiere.


----------



## Neduras79 (27. Januar 2011)

Ok ok war evtl. ein wenige übertreiben.... :-)
Klar macht man die Sachen die man für Ruf (Verzauberungen und Items) braucht...
trotzdem kannst das nicht wirklich (Story)questen nennen, sondern halt nur durchrocken!

und da geht die Entwicklung leider hin... 
Auch wenn ich Cata an sich echt gelungen finde, aber es hat das ganze noch mehr beschleunigt...


----------



## RedShirt (27. Januar 2011)

Nun, man hat die Qual der Wahl.

Man kann alle Gebiete questen, und wird 85 ohne je (!) eine Ini gesehen zu haben, und hat trotzdem gutes Gear.

Oder man geht kaum oder fast nicht Gebiete, und nur Inis.

Jeder wie er mag.

Ich bin unglaublich questfaul, und froh ob des DF. Ich habe 14 mal die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel abgequestet - danke, aber das genügt (58-60 muss ja weiterhin... für Stargear). Nicht noch mehr "du musst!!"

Insofern "rocke" ich nach 1x Questen mit anderen gern durch. =)


----------



## Maladin (29. Januar 2011)

Da die eigentliche Diskussion wohl geklärt ist, schließe ich hiermit.

/wink maladin


----------

